# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Permbysja e rregjimit ne 97, Revolucion komunist?

## Seminarist

Kam vene re kohet e fundit, kur me ane te internetit patem mundesine edhe te kontaktojme gjeresisht me boten shqiptare, sidomos ne kete forum, se Trazirat e vitit 97 edhe permbysja e rregjimit qe pasoi, po paraqiten si te pranuara edhe te vertetuara, se kane qene nje Revolucion *komunist*.
Madje aq e madhe edhe *fanatike* eshte kjo propagande, sa qe nder te rinj te papervoje ne jete, si nga ana politike po ashtu edhe nga dituria personale, do ti vihet nje mertim *racist* si, `Revolucioni *jevgjito*-komunist i 97-tes`.

(Sa turp! Ne cfare niveli po vazhdon te prezantohet shtresa e djathte politike e nje shqiptarie anadollake!)

Sidoqofte, une do te deshiroja te shihja mendimet e diskutanteve ne FSH, forumit qe sic kemi pare, permbledh ne tolerancen e vet te gjithe shqiptaret e te gjithe ngjyrimeve politike e ideologjike.
*E theksoj* - e mira eshte te jepen mendime personale, qofte edhe mendime politikanesh apo ekspertesh, nqs keto do te paraqiten me fjalet e diskutantit, edhe jo te sillen artikuj te mirefillte e te gjate.

Rendesia e je bashkebisedimi te tille eshte e madhe, pasi do te pasqyroje pluralisht idene e shqiptareve per ate vit, pavaresisht nga qendrimet e tyre politike.

*Une e di, se kjo teme, eshte nje kocke ne fyt per PeDe-istat, edhe se eshte ne fakt nje justifikim per nje Thirrje per `Anti-Revolucion*`, sic ishte perpjekja e mencur e z. Berisha, per te dale nje xhiro nga Kryeministria me arkivol e per ti fut nje kundratank Komitetit Qendror.....perpjekje qe une do ta quaja `*Revolucioni Palestinez*` i Sali Berishes.

Po a ishte ne te vertete nje Revolucion, permbysja e Rregjimit te 97-tes?

Cilat ishin shkaqet qe sollen permbysjen e rregjimit?

A ka me te vertete, sic trumbetojne me te madhe ish-komunistat e PD-se, sot nje perpjekje per Rrisjellje te Komunizmit ne Shqiperi?

Sa serioze do tu dukej juve ky mentalitet?

Sa serioze do tu dukeshin juve ata njerez qe varrin bindjet e tyre te zjarrta ne nje ide te tille, se permbysja e rregjimit te Berishes ne 97, ishte Revolucion Komunist, e jo thjesht nje degradim politiko-ekonomik i qeverise, i cili u sfrytezua me sukses nga partia opozitare e kohes (po aq demokrate, ose po aq ish-komuniste sa vete PD-ja) per te ardhe ne pushtet?

A e ben permbysjen e rregjimit te 97 negativ perfshirja ne te e interesave degraduese te vendeve fqinje (ps Italia, Greqia)? Dmth a mund te shfajesohet qeveria e 92-97 per gabimet e pfaleshme, thjeshte se shtetet fqinje e kane inat?

*Te nderuar, une e di temperamentin e diskutanteve, por shpresoj se qyteterimi edhe dituria do te triumfoje*

faleminderit!

----------


## Orku

Cfare quhet revolucion ????

Permbysje e dhunshme e institucioneve te ligjshme....duke pasur parasysh se nuk pati asnje te vrare apo percudnuar nga radhet e revolucionareve nuk ka asnje dyshim se 97 ishte nje revolucion qe deshtoi.

Roli i opozites se atehershme ishte ai i bashkepunetorit me kriminelet te cilet edhe i shperbleu per vrasjet dhe shkaterrimet qe realizuan. Vete shume lidere te saj udhehoqen djegjen e mjaft prej institucioneve...te tjere pozonin me tre gishta...familjare te te tjereve shpallnin federaten e jugut, te tjere uleshin ne tavolina me kriminele qe ishin te skeduar per vrasje...te tjere kercyen mbi tankse te veshur me uniforma...etj etj

Dikujt i duket e suksesshme dikujt i duket e pamoralshme dhe kriminale kjo varet nga integriteti i gjithesejcilit por une mendoj se ata qe i vune flaken vendit heret apo vone do ta paguajne 

Ngjarjen e 14 shtatorit nuk e shikoj si nje tentative per te marre pushtetin apo per te krijuar pushtete paralele por si nje revolte ndaj nje vrasjeje te realizuar sic doli dhe me vone nga kriminele te veshur police me firmen e Fatos Nanos.

Azem Hajdari nuk ishte dokushdo..ai ishte lideri i opozites, heroi i pluralizmit dhe s'ka dyshim qe vrasje te tilla politike bartin gjithmone shperthime si ai i 14 shtatorit, sidomos ne vende ku drejtesia nuk funksionon.

Se fundi komunizmi sot eshte zevendesuar me mafien e cila perfaqesohet ne te gjitha nivelet e pushtetit te kuq...ty edhe kjo mund te te duket arritje por problemi eshte se nuk e di se si do te ndjehesh kur keto arritje te perfundojne aty ku u takon te perfundojne...me siguri do fillosh te flasesh per fashizmin dhe rrezikun qe ai i sjell demokracise.

Ne fakt une nuk do te thoja revolucioni jevgjito-komunist por causho - socialist... keshtu nuk kane pse te ofendohen as komunistet as jevgjitet.

Nuk e kuptoj perse ke shtuar emrin e italise qe nuk figuron ne memorien apo akuzat e askujt apo per te mos ta lene vetem emrin e shtetit, flamuri i te cilit u ngrit ne disa nga qytetet shqiptare......me i kamufluar here tjeter se keshtu kuptohesh qe e ke lyer kemben me miell...))))

----------


## tani21

i nderuar shoku klod;lexova shkrimin tend dhe te them te drejten dhe une e donoj shprehjen isterike te terminologjive si: jevgjito-komunist.Po desha te ndalem dhe tek ajo Pd-istat,qe ti perdor,sikur te ishte nje terme per njerez shume te perbuzur.Po te mos ishte ajo Pd e krijuar ne ate dhjetor qe u perlesh dhe beri te mundur rezimin e ati "sistemi shume te modernizuar socialist" qe kishim dhe ti tani ishe duke mesuar permendesh pragrafe te tera nga kongresi i 11 apo 12 i PPsh-se.Mos u fshihni pas degjenerimit te Pd-se te sotme,per te hedhur balde mbi gjith historine e Pd-se dhe te demokrateve te ndershem qe me te vertet e deshen  dhe e duan Shqiperine ndryshe nga c'eshte sot.Nuk dua te replikoj gjate per temen per te cilen flet te,por desha te te beje nje pyetje:nese nuk mund ta quajme "revolucion te kuq" do te duhet ta quajme "revolte popullore",por ketu ngecem ne nje fakt:si mund te jete nje revolte popullore aq e organizuar per te sulmuar ne fillim pothuaj ne te njejten kohe,repartet e nderlidhjes ne jug per te nderprer lidhjen me qendren,duke ditur se ne to nuk kishte dhe arme "te cilat i duheshin popullit per tu mbrojtur nga maloket e Sales"?

----------


## Seminarist

Flm, per pergjigjet e respektueshme!

Sic e shini, me cdo diskutant po ngrihen pika te reja kyce, qe une do te deshiroja te mos i cilesoja qe ne fillim, pasi do kisha deshire te shihja spontanitetin e diskutimit.

Por nuk do te rri pa thene se emertimi `jevgjito-komunist` i asaj kryengritje, eshte bere nga njerez qe pretendojne te jene demokrate, fjalee cila ne Shqiperie e pas 90-tes, prtendohet te perfaqesoje ate shtrese njerezish qe do ti sillnin Shqiperise ate qe i ka munguar prej shekujsh - Europen, demokratike e te lire, qytetare e jo raciste!

Keshtu, ata tregojne, si nder shume raste te tjera, origjinen e vet aktuale!

Sidodofte, le te vazhdojme....

----------


## Iceberg

Arben Çejku



Revolucioni i Nolit (Qershor 24 dhe Revolucioni Nanos Qershor 97) do të hyjnë në histori si revolucionet e 2N-ve, të cilët janë shembulli tipik i Demokracisë së Imponuar. Ndonëse të zhvilluar në kohë të ndryshme, ata ngjasojnë shumë me njëri-tjetrin aq sa mund të mendohet se skenari është i njëjtë dhe vetëm kanë ndryshuar aktorët. Njohja ndërkombëtare që iu bë Revolucionit të 29 Qershorit 97 nëpërmjet gjysmëlegjitimimit të parlamentit neobolshevik, nuk i heq atij asnjë vlerësim të ngjashëm që pati Revolucioni i Qershorit 24, qeverinë e të cilit përveç Greqisë dhe Rusisë nuk e njohu askush. Historia gjakftohtë nesër, duke i parë këto zhvillime në planin e vlerave dhe parimeve të liberaldemokracisë, do të dijë të dallojë fare mirë "demokracinë" e revolucionit të Nolit dhe "demokracinë" e Revolucionit të Nanos.

Le ti hedhim një sy vetë historiografisë së regjimit komunist, për të parë nga afër disa momente pikante të ngjashmërisë siameze në organizimin, zhvillimin dhe përfundimin e Dy Revolucioneve (anti)Demokratike të Qershorit 24 dhe Qershorit 97.

"Nga fundi i vitit 1920 e deri në pranverë të vitit 1924, një luftë gjithnjë e më e ashpër midis të djathtës reaksionare që synonte të ruante privilegjet e vjetra në një Shqipëri në thelb feudale dhe krahut përparimtar, që ishte për reforma që duhej ta vinin vendin në rrugën e përparimit e të zhvillimit demokratik. Kjo luftë fillimisht u zhvillua në kuadrin e sistemit parlamentar.(Kujto luftën parlamentare të PS-së që nga 26 maji 96 e deri më 29 qershor 97-A.Ç ).

Në gjysmën e dytë të prillit, në vargun e gjatë të krimeve të tij (të Zogut -A.Ç) ai shtoi vrasjen në Tiranë të Avni Rustemit, udhëheqësit të dashur e të nderuar të organizatës "Bashkimi" që grumbullonte elementët më të përparuar të intelektualëve të rinj". (Në shkurt të 97 u vra Artur Rustemi në rrethana të dyshimta. Varrimin e tij opozita e ktheu në një kopje të varrimit të Avni Rustemit. Opozita akuzoi Berishën dhe mori pjesë në varrim. Fotot e këtij kortezhi botohen edhe sot e kësaj dite nga shtypi i majtë kur është fjala për të akuzuar PD-A.Ç ).

Si hap i parë, gjithë forcat e opozitës u larguan nga kryeqyteti në shenjë proteste dhe u grumbulluan në Vlorën e epopesë së dyfishtë.. Vetë ceremonia e varrimit të heroit martir, ku mijëra vetë erdhën për të marrë pjesë nga të katër anët e vendit, u shndërrua në një manifestim madhështor politik, që paralajmëronte qartë shpërthimin e afërt revolucionar.

Në fillim të majit, gjithë deputetët e opozitës në parlament i dërguan nga Vlora një ultimatum Këshillit të lartë në Tiranë (që kryente funksionet e kryetarit të shtetit) duke i kërkuar që të shkarkonte pa vonesë qeverinë që zotërohej nga kamarilja zogiste.

(Vini re: Në Ultimatumin e Komitetit Kombëtar të Shpëtimit Publik, datë 17 mars 97 në pikën 3 lëshohej pothuajse i njëti ultimatum; "K.K.SH.P kërkon prerazi dorëheqjen e menjëhershme dhe pa kushte të Sali Berishës, deri me datë 20 mars 1997"-A.Ç ).

Qeveria u përgjigj duke marrë masa raprezalje kundër deputetëve "rrebelë", gjë që i dha shkas organizatës "Bashkimi" të bënte menjëherë thirrje për tu hedhur në kryengritje me armë."

(Vini re. Parlamenti shqiptar në mars 97 vendosi gjendjen e jashtëzakonshme, e cila u cilësua si masë represive, si raprezalje kunder "rebelëve". Madje zoti Vranicki i kërkoi Presidentit Berisha 48 orë afat për të shtyrë veprimet e policisë në shtypjen e revolucionit. Organizata politike "Forumi për Demokraci", ku bënin pjesë drejtues të PS-së, PSD-së, PAD-së dhe disa ish-viktima të regjimit komunist që u përdorën si karrem për publikun e huaj dhe si justifikim për ti dhënë ngjyrën e një proteste mbarëpopullore revolucionit antidemokratik, nuk ka asnjë dallim nga organizata majtiste "Bashkimi", e cila ishte bërthama e revolucionit të Nolit. Ky forum bëri thirrje në Vlorë "O djem rrëmbeni armët, ja vdekje ja liri!". )

"...Në jug rreth 12 mijë fshatarë rrokën armët për të goditur forcat e qeverisë. Një Komitet Administrativ u formua në Vlorë nën kryesinë e Fan Nolit për drejtimin e përgjithshëm të kryengritjes. Reaksioni ndërkombëtar bëri një përpjekje të fundit për ti ardhur në ndihmë qeverisë kur ministri anglez Aires, duke kryer një ndërhyrje brutale në punët e brendshme të vendit propozoi "pajtimin e të dyja palëve në konflikt", por as kjo nuk qe në gjendje të ndalonte fitoren e shpejtë të Revolucionit demokratik"

(Vini re; fshatarët armatosen në 97 nga hapja e depove në Vlorë prej disa guerrilasve dhe ish-oficerëve. Populli armatoset dhe nxitet në kryengritje të përgjakshme kundër shtetit. Vriten funksionarë të shtetit dhe digjen të gjallë dhe masakrohen disa oficerë të shërbimit sekret. Të gjitha forcat qeveritare cilësoheshin si "serb" që sdinin shqip apo si "të palarë". U ngrit Komiteti i Shpëtimit Publik, në krye të të cilit ishte A.Shyti por që pas tij ishin Sabit Brokaj, Neritan Ceka, Skënder Gjinushi, Fatos Nano, Rexhep Mejdani etj. Lidhur me "ndërhyrjen ndërkombëtare", kujtojmë paralelisht ndërhyrjen e Vranickit, i cili u bëri thirrje të dyja palëve për "dialog".-A.Ç ).

"Më 16 Qershor u formua Qeveria Demokratike Revolucionare me Fan Nolin në krye. Ishte padyshim më e majta ndër të gjitha qeveritë që kishin ardhur në fuqi në Shqipëri qysh se kjo fitoi pavarësinë".(Citime nga; "Demokracia e Rrethuar"-A.Puto, fq 7-9 ).

Lidhur me njohjen e qeverisë së Nolit, rikujtojmë se atë përveç Rusisë dhe Greqisë nuk e pranoi askush. Britania e Madhe si edhe SHBA e shumë shtete të tjera demokratike të perëndimit, nuk pranuan të njohin qeverinë e Nolit, e cila ishte rezultat i një revolucioni bolshevik të armatosur.

Përfaqësuesi Britanik i kthente këtë përgjigje qeverisë së asaj kohe lidhur me kërkesën që kjo e fundit kishte paraqitur për njohje.

"Guverna Britanike ka si princip të mos njohë menjëherë guvernat që vijnë në fuqi me violencë dhe fjalët tona nuk e ndërrojnë dot këtë princip. Qeveria e tanishme shqiptare ka ardhur në fuqi me forcë" (A.Q.Sh,fondi 251)

Përkundrazi, Rusia gjeti një ishull mjaft interesant tek Shqipëria e Nolit, dhe nxitoi ta përfshinte në gjirin e interesave të saj këtë vend përmes njohjes pa kushte të qeverisë revolucionare.

M. Litvinov, zëvendëskomisar për punët e jashtë të Rusisë, në një notë dërguar qeverisë së Nolit shkruante;

"Qeveria e Republikës Ruse, e shtyrë nga dëshira për të vendosur marrëdhënie normale e miqësore me të gjithë popujt që nuk kanë lakmi imperialiste, duke përgëzuar popullin shqiptar për luftën e tij të guximshme për pavarësinë e tij të plotë, mendon se ka ardhur koha për të vendosur marrëdhënie diplomatike midis popujve rus e shqiptar, gjë që do të lejonte të zgjidheshin të gjitha çështjet me karakter politik që ekzistojnë midis dy popujve" (A.Q.SH,fondi 251,d.19 

Noli dhe grupi i deputetëve opozitarë të majtë, kishin kërkuar me kohë në parlamentin shqiptar një minut zi për vdekjen e Leninit. Lidhjet shpirtërore dhe ideologjike me Rusinë të grupit të deputetëve që i stacionuan në Vlorë për të udhëhequr "Revolucionin Demokratik", ishin të qarta dhe ato vazhduan edhe më pas dështimit të këtij revolucioni. Shtypi i kohës e quante Fan Nolin "Peshkopi i Kuq".

Revolucioni i Qershorit i udhëhequr nga Fan Noli sipas historiografisë komuniste është i "rëndësishëm në historinë e popullit shqiptar. Qeveria e dalë prej tij përbën një nga shfaqjet më interesante të demokracisë shqiptare" (A.Puto, po aty.fq.255).

Qeveria e Fatos Nanos, e cila doli nga Revolucioni i vitit 97, është një qeveri revolucionare, pavarësisht petkut "demokratik" që nxituan ti veshin mbështetësit e Internacionales Komuniste sot. Vetë rezultatet e mëvonshme të kësaj qeverie, që vazhdojnë edhe sot, tregojnë qartë për filozofinë revolucionare mbi të cilat mbështetet. Qëndrimi ndaj opozitës, të cilën e konsideron dhe sillet ndaj saj si ndaj një pushtuesi, tregojnë se Revolucioni i 97-ës, synonte eleminimin e kësaj opozite. Akoma edhe sot punohet në këtë drejtim. Dahrendorf ka bërë një vlerësim mjaft të drejtë lidhur me dallimin midis Revolucionit dhe Luftës. "Lufta dallon nga revolucioni se ajo mbaron një ditë, kurse Revolucioni vazhdon edhe pas mbarimit të Luftës". Në kapitujt e tjerë ne do të trajtojmë faktet e shumta të prodhimeve revolucionare të koalicionit të majtë që erdhi në pushtet në Qershor 97.

Se sa "demokratik" ishte revolucioni i Qershorit 24, e tregon vetë autori i tij, Fan Noli, i cili pas dështimit të revolucionit, filloi të publikonte në shtypin e kohës defektet e tij politike, ndërkohë që ishte një mjeshtër i artit.

Në një intervistë për gazetën greke "Eleftheron Vima", tetor 24, Noli e ka cilësuar "revolucionin demokratik" si një "coup detat" politik bashkë me një "pronunciamento" ushtarake".

Pra, Revolucioni i Qershorit 24 ishte një revolucion bolshevik, i cili për fat të mirë nuk u njoh nga qeveritë demokratike perendimore të kohës, ashtu siç ishte një revolucion bolshevik Revolucioni i 97-ës në Shqipëri, që për fat të keq u gëlltit nga shumë kancelari.

Rexhep Qosja,një ideolog i majtë, e cilëson revolucionin e marsit 97, si "revolucion demokratik të vonuar", pikërisht duke u mbështetur në konceptet e tij për revolucionin e Nolit, të cilin e ka cilësuar si "Moisi modern".

Ardhjen me armë në pushtet e ka pranuar edhe Pandeli majko, ish-Kryeministër socialist i koalicionit të Qershorit 97, i cili ka deklaruar se "Ne e kemi përzënë Berishën me armë nga pushteti apo si i themi ne me kallashnikov".

Perikli Teta, eksponent i rëndësishëm i koalicionit të sotëm, ish-ministër i brendshëm, ka deklaruar gjithashtu se "PS, pra, gjithë koalicioni i majtë, ka ardhur në pushtet me grykën e pushkës".

Për të krijuar analogjinë midis rebelimit të qershorit 24 dhe mars-qershorit 97, na ndihmon edhe gazetarja Marita Vihervuori e APA, e cila në një artikull analitik për ngjarjet në Shqipëri thekson se ajo që ndodhi ishte një "Coup dEtat i oficerëve, ose çmund të jetë tjetër kur oficerët ia lënë kazermat në dorë rebelëve?".

Këto dy revolucione kanë qenë dhe mbeten fatkeqësi historike për shqiptarët, sepse të dyja kanë vonuar këtë komb në prosperim demokratik dhe kanë shërbyer si pika mbështetje për mbajtjen gjallë të frymës bolshevike në Evropën Juglindore. Këto revolucione mbeten të dëmshme ende në histori edhe për faktin se një pjesë e indoktrinuar e historiografisë shqiptare, vazhdon ti konsiderojë si "demokratike", duke dëmtuar rëndë botkuptimin e bashkëkohësve shqiptarë për demokracinë. Natyrisht që kjo është rrjedhojë e konceptit leninist për "Demokracinë Proletare" dhe "Revolucionet e Diktaturës së Proletariatit" që kanë sot shumë historianë dhe politikanë që kanë uzurpuar Akademinë e Shkencave dhe institucione të tjera shkencore dhe riprodhojnë në libra me kopertina moderne të njëjtat argumenta dhe koncepte marksiste që kanë prodhuar gjatë 50 viteve.

----------


## Iceberg

Komploti Greko Komunist kunder demokracise shqipetare 


Komploti Greko Komunist kunder Demokracise Shqiptare 
1997-2000
*Pjesa e Pare*
Pas trazirave dhe klimes se ftohte Shqiptaro-Greke te viteve 1993-1995, normalizimi i siperfaqshem i marredhenieve qe ishte ne disfavor te Shqiperise, erdhi me nje ndryshim ne politiken e jashtme Greke ndaj Shqiperise, dhe me nje perulje te politikes se jashtme shqiptare ndaj fqinjit jugor. Menjehere pas lirimit te agjenteve grek te OMONIA-s, dhe debimit te qindra e mijera emigranteve shqiptare nga Greqia, politika e jashtme shqiptare ndryshoi qendrimin e saj dhe vershoi ne drejtim te promovimit te miqesise shqiptaro - greke, duke lene menjeane kontradiktat si dhe nderhyrjet greke ne territorin Shqiptar.
Politika e jashtme greke ndaj Shqiperise ka qene e njejte ne çdo moment te historise se marredhenieve Shqiptaro Greke, por me mbarimin e luftes se ftohte ajo u modernizua, ashtu siç ndryshoi edhe ritmi ekspansionit i Greqise ndaj Shqiperise.
Kjo politike u reformua qe ne vitin 1991 gjate vizites se pare te bere nga Kryeministri grek i asaj kohe Micotaqis, ku ai i kerkoi Ramiz Alise vendosjen e Kryepeshkopit Janullatos ne drejtim te Kishes Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare, permiresimin e te drejtave te minoritetit grek ne Jug te Shqiperise dhe pergatitjen e nje neni te veçante ne ligjin elektoral ne zgjedhjet e para pluraliste ne Shqiperi te vitit 1991 ku, minoriteti grek duhej te perfaqesohej politikisht me ane te organizates OMONIA si dhe nje lloj presioni nga ana e qeverise se Tiranes per te shtyre mijera shqipetar te kalonin ilegalisht kufirin shqiptaro grek ne Jug te Shqiperise, duke realizuar ne kete menyre endrren e madhe greke per asimilim me ane te nderrimit te emrave dhe fese te shqiptareve emigrante, qe do te futeshin ne territorin grek per arsye ekonomike dhe politike.
Te gjitha kerkesat e kushtezuara, te bera nga kreu i qverise greke te asaj kohe u realizuan ne nje kohe rekord nga Ramiz Alia dhe qeveria komuniste ne Shqiperi qe kalonte ditet e fundit para kthimit te dyte te tyre ne pushtet ne vitin 1997.
Keshtu, Kryepeshkopi Janullatos pavaresisht bujes se madhe qe beri dhe kerkeses per mospranim te mijera Shqiptareve brenda dhe jashte vendit, u pranua te drejtonte Kishen Ortodokse Shqiptare, duke shkelur ne kete menyre vendimin e marre nga patriotet Shqiptare dhe veçanerisht Fan Noli dhe mbreti Zog per ndarjen e kishes Autoqefale Ortodokse Shqiptare nga Patriarkana. Qe ne kohen e pranimit te tij ne Shqiperi dhe deri sot kleri i huaj Ortodoks ne Shqiperi, ka qene armiku me i madh i vendit dhe agjentura me e forte ne territorin Shqiptar qe ka punuar dhe luftuar per helenizimin e Jugut te Shqiperise dhe rrenjesimin e politikes ekspansioniste greke ne vendin tone, duke kanalizuar gjitheçka nen ombrellen e Kishes Ortodoxe Greke.
Gjithashtu ne ligjin elektoral te vitit 1991 dhe, me pas te vitit 1993 u vendos nje nen i veçante per perfaqesimin politik te minoritetit grek ne Shqiperi qe u be precedenti me i rrezikshem ne marredheniet Shqiperi-Greqi si dhe baza kyçe pas te ciles jane fshehur gjithe projektet dhe planet greke per asimilimin e Shqiperise se jugut. Ne kete menyre minoritetit grek ne Shqiperi, jo vetem qe iu la hapsire e madhe veprimi politik ne te gjitha instancat e qeverisjes se vendit dhe administraten shteterore, por gjithashtu iu plotesuan te gjitha kerkesat per arsimim ne gjuhen e tij ametare, si dhe u identifikua perfundimisht me emrin komunitet etnik. Keshtu duke u treguar inferiore ndaj perendimit dhe kerkesave te tij per te drejtat e njeriut, Shqiperia nuk beri as perçapjen me te vogel per te njohur arvanitasit ne Greqi qe jane autoktone, si dhe te drejten e çameve te pervuajtur dhe te masakruar nga andartet grek.
Emigracioni Shqiptar ne Greqi, ai ilegal dhe legal, eshte toleruar dhe shtyre vete nga qeverite greke qe nga viti 1991, per tre arsye kryesore. E para, per te asimiluar me kollaj nje pjese te konsiderueshme shqiptaresh duke bere te mundur pagezimin e tyre ne kishat greke dhe nderrimin e emrave nga shqipetare ne grek; E dyta, per te rimekembur industrine e rende greke dhe ata pjese te ekonomise greke te cilat kishin mbetur pas dore ne Greqi, pa te cilat ekonomia greke nuk mund te ngrinte nivelin e saj ne stadin e vendeve te tjera te Bashkimit Europian; E treta, me ane te pranimit ne Greqi te mijera emigrantve shqiptare, Greqia donte te tregonte se bente bamiresi duke mbrojtur, ushqyer dhe punesuar shqiptaret e pervuajtur nga diktatura komuniste dhe ne kete menyre mund te perfitonte te ardhura te konsiderueshme nga Bashkimi Europian.
Pasi arriti qellimin e saj me ane te kerkesave te siperpermendura, Greqia filloi te dilte hapur me kerkesa te tjera ne lidhje me pronesine e minoritetit, dhe futjes se agjentures greke ne çdo sektor te shoqerise shqiptare.
Per realizimin e ketij qellimi, nje rol vendimtar luajti edhe lobi grek ne Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes i cili ka investuar mjaft ne perfshirjen e intelektualeve nacionalist grek ne administraten Amerikane dhe ekonomine e vendit me te fuqishem ne bote.
Ne kete menyre duke perfituar nga mungesa e nje strategjie te mirefillte ne Ballkan te Politikes se Jashtme Amerikane, nga perqendrimi i vemendjes amerikane dhe te perendimit drejt Marreveshjes se Daytonit ne Bosnjen e pasluftes, nga hapesira qe iu la Millosheviçit ne Kosove pas luftes se Bosnjes dhe ngritjen e ndergjegjes kombetare te faktorit shqiptar ne Kosove dhe Maqedoni, si dhe nga renia e skemave piramidale ne Shqiperi, politika greke ndaj Shqiperise filloi riaktivizimin ne terren dhe nderhyrjen aktive dhe pikerisht arriti finalen e saj ne fund te vitit 1996 dhe fillimin e vitit 1997. 
Duke hulumtuar shtypin dhe median greke gjate diteve te nxehta te vitit 1997, si dhe duke analizuar faktet e shumta qe hedhin ne drite vete shtypi dhe media greke, i ashtuquajturi "Revolucioni I vonuar I vitit 1997 ne Shqiperi" mund te perifrazohet pa frike edhe "Pushtimi Greko -Komunist i Shqiperise". Quhet pushtim per arsye se qe nga ai moment, Shqiperia u pushtua, politikisht, dhe ushtarakisht nga Greqia dhe se per kete pushtim qarqe te caktuara greke perdoren çdo mjet dhe menyre per te aneksuar Shqiperine duke financuar dhe investuar gjithashtu edhe politikanet me ekstremist te majte te Shqiperise te cilet sot drejtojne vendin dhe mundohen te ç'rrenjosin ndjenjen kombetare tek shqiptaret, duke luajtuar politiken me antishqiptare qe ka pasur ndonje here historia shume shekullore e vendit tone, per interesat e tyre meskine dhe per llogari te padroneve te tyre financues ne Greqi, kunder strategjise se aleateve tane ne bote.
Keto fakte qe dalin perhere te pare ne shtypin Shqiptar, tregojne mesemiri shkaktarin kryesor te trazirave ne Shqiperi, aktivizimin e gjithe segmenteve greke, qeveritare dhe jo-qeveritare si dhe fillimin e plote te aneksimit te Jugut te Shqiperise nga Greqia. Aneksimi ka filluar heret ne Shqiperi. Megjithate Greqia kish filluar te vinte ne jete kete plan famekeq, qe ne vitin 1996 duke shfrytezuar edhe misionaret e saj ne Shqiperi te cilet flisnin ne emer te minoritetit grek por ne te njejten kohe benin politiken e helenizimit ne vendin tone. Ja seç thote Thoma Miço ish-deputet ne parlamentin shqiptar dhe nje nga drejtuesit kryesore te organizates OMONIA ne Shqiperi, ne nje interviste te dhene gazetes greke "Qerdhos" me 21 Prill 1996.

"Helenizimi I Vorio Epirit eshte bllokuar ne Greqi"
Interviste me Thoma Miçon 
"Politika e vizave ne vend qe te inkurajoje qendrimin e minoritetit ne Shqiperi, ben te kunderten. Kohet e fundit, helenizimi i Epirit te Veriut eshte bllokuar ne Greqi. Ai qe shkon ne Greqi qendron atje pasi i ka mbaruar viza dhe ka frike qe te kthehet pasi nuk e di nese mund te kthehet perseri apo jo. Ne fazen e pare ne duam qe te hiqen vizat per greket e Shqiperise dhe me pas per te gjithe. Vetem ne kete menyre do te mund te ruhet prezenca ne kete vend duke i bere banoret qe te ndjehen te sigurte se mund te shkojne e te vine lirisht. Gjithashtu mekanizmi i vizave ka krijuar mundesi edhe me te mira per te shfrytezuar emigrantet". 
Kjo politike helenizimi qe ne vitin 1996 filloi te mbeshtetej hapur nga media dhe shtypi Grek. Ja seç shkruan gazeta greke "Stohos" ne artikullin e saj te 15 Qershorit 1996:

"Si mund te ringjallet perandoria bizantine e kombit Grek"
"Roma i dhuron Shqiperise Çamerine. Ne Greqi nuk ka zone me emer Çameri. Ndoshta Çameria ndodhet pertej Tiranes ose Ankones ne Itali, te cilen ne se do Italia tia jape Shqiperise. Ne ne Greqi nuk kemi as Çamer dhe as Çameri. Dihet tashme fakti se Italia se bashku me Austrine kane patur si qellim dhenien e Epirit te Veriut shtetit te ri Shqiptar, te krijuar ne vitin 1912. Shqiptaret te cilet perbehen nga farera dhe popuj te ndryshem, inegzistent si komb, pa bashkim kombetar, pa shkim dhe histori, pa ndergjegje kombetare, te islamizuar dhe sherbetore te perandorise osmane, u bene komb dhe shtet ilir me ndihmen e Italise dhe te Austrise ne dem te helenizmit. E njejta gje po ndodh edhe sot me Shkupin, i cili po krijohet si shtet e sigurisht si komb maqedonas, me ndihmen e politikaneve grek ne disfavor te helenizmit. Shqiptaret kane grabitur token greke, Epirin e Veriut si dhe shqiponjen me dy krena te flamurit bizantin. Bullgaro-Shkupianet akoma me keq, kane vjedhur emrin dhe historine e Greqise. Tashme ka dale edhe historia e Çamerise inegzistente ne Greqi. Pertej lumit Kallamas banonin popullsi islame ndoshta me origjine greke por qe prej vitesh kishin ndergjegje turke. Pas katastrofes se Azise se Vogel, nenshkrimit te traktatit te Lozanes dhe nderrimit te popullsise ndermjet Greqise dhe Turqise, te ashtuquajturit Çam, benin pjese ne ate grup qe do te shkonin ne Turqi, bashke me muslimanet e tjere te Maqedonise dhe Bullgarise. Disa politikane vendosen perfundimisht qe "çamet" te mos nderroheshin. Prej asaj kohe per te mos ti quajtur turq i quajten shqiptare dhe jetuan ne ate zone deri ne fund te luftes se dyte boterore. Dihet tashme qe Çamet kane bashkepunuar me fuqite e bllokut qendror si dhe kane kryer kerime te shumta ne dem te grekerve. Pas luftes se dyte boterore, per shkak te krimeve dhe masakrave qe kishin bere, ata nuk mund te qendronin me ne Greqi dhe shkuan ne Shqiperi, e cila se bashku me Italine drejtuan luften kunder Greqise. Keshtu çeshtja e ketyre "çameve" u mbyll njehere e pergjithmone. Perpjekjet e Italise per Çamerine jane vetem dokra kjo e fundit nuk mund te shkepuste me toke greke per tia dhene Shqiperise. Ketij qellimi ata nuk do tia arrijne kurre jo vetem per shkak te rezistences greke por edhe per arsye se pas pak kohesh Italia do te pushoje se egzistuari si shtet me kete emer. Ne nje te ardhme te afert, do te flitet vetem Per gadishullin italik (njesoj si gadishulli Ballkanik), e jo me si shtet Italian. Shperberja e Italise pothuajse ka filluar. Liga e Veriut pothuajse ka krijuar shtetin e vet me emrin Padania, me kryeqytet Milanon. Italia do te perbehet nga tre shtete. Ne veri Padonia, shteti i Italise qendrore me emrin Republika Latine me kryeqyetet Romen dhe shteti i trete ai i Jugut i cili do te permbledhe rajonet e Puglia se poshteme, Kalabrise, ishullit te Siçilise, Stropolit Pantelerise etj. Per shtetin e Italise se Jugut e dime qe do te quhet "Greqia e Madhe" dhe do te jete shtet grek me kryeqytet Taranton dhe nen/kryeqytet Sirakuzen. Popullsia e "Greqise se madhe" eshte me origjine greke dhe po ndergjegjesohet çdo dite, keshut rikthimi i helenizimit eshte çeshtje kohe. Rikthimi i ortodoksise ne "Greqine e Madhe" e Siçili, do te ndihmoje shume ne ç'latinizimin e banoreve te cilet Papati i latinizoi ne fe dhe gjuhe. Vitet qe po vijne jane vitet e helenizimit, i cili perseri do te luaj rolin e tij krijues e historik. Per te luajtur kete rol ne rradhe te pare helenizimit i duhet te fitoje tokat e humbura te cilat sot ndodhen jashte kufijve aktual te Greqise, ne drejtim te veriut ne vijen: Lumi Shkumbin (ne Shqiperi); Krusovo-Vilazona (ne Maqedonine e Veriut); Filipupoli, Aktopoli (Thraka e Veriut); Stambolli (ne Thraken Lindore). Ne Lindje Greqia do te shtrihet ne vijen: Iraklio (ne Azine e Vogel); porti i Sagarius-Ikomo-Ekvoles, ne lumin Kalimandhru (Kilikia--Qipro). Ne Veri-Lindje: pondet do te bashkohen me Greqine dhe do te kene si kryeqyetet Stambollin, njekohesisht edhe qendra e ortodoksise boterore.
Ne etapen e dyte, helenizmi do te perfshihet ne vatrat aterore dhe do te krijoje perandorine Bizantine, duke filluar nga deti Turin (Greqia e madhe) deri ne lumin Danub, nga Pondet ne Kaukaz, Andioqia, Qipro dhe Aleksandria me rrethinat e saj. Rikthimi i perandorise bizantine do te arrihet ne dhjetevjeçarin e pare te shekullit te 21 dhe Per kete arsye ky shekull do te jete edhe shekulli i helenizimit. Te gjithe Turqit do te kthehen ne vendin e tyre ne Turkistan, Bullgaret ne lumin Vollga, dhe Shqiptaret do te pershhen te gjithe midis nesh dhe Serbise se Madhe (sepse jane njerez pa troje). Popullsia greke qe jeton ne Pondet si kriptokristiane do te çlirohet dhe do te bashkohet me Greqine e Madhe d.m.th. me Perandorine Bizantine e cila nuk do te njohe as minoritetet te huaja, as besime fetare te huaja dhe as gjuhe te huaja, perveç nje kombi te bashkuar helen, fese ortodokse dhe gjuhes greke."
Paveresisht se artikulli i mesiperm eshte botuar ne nje nga gazetat me ekstreme te Greqise, ky perben ne te njejten kohe edhe thelbin e politikes se helenizimit qe mbrohet sot jo vetem prej elementeve me ekstremist grek ne bote por edhe prej autoriteteve shteterore greke. Per te faktuar thenien e fundit shembulli me i sakte eshte ai i fjalimit te mbajtur nga Presidenti aktual i Greqise Stephanolulos me rastin e festave te krishtlindjeve te fundvitit te shkuar, nepermjet pershendetjes qe ai i ben lobit grek ne bote.
"........une shtoj bindjen time se Greqia mirepret shekullin e ri me kujtimet e luftes se pergjakshme per Helenizm, per çlirimin e te gjithe grekerve skllever, rruges per mbrojtjen dhe konsolidimin e pavaresise kombetare te vendit tone...... dhe lindjen e çudise se madhe te diteve tona ate te te qenit Grek jashte vendit. Sot lulezimi i komuniteteve Greke ne bote, ruajtja e gjuhes dhe traditave Greke, dhe uniteti i kalitur mes nesh, nen mburojen e Kishes Ortodokse Greke dhe Keshillit Boteror te Heleneve, eshte nje force e madhe kontributi dhe shprese per Helenizmin. Ne prag te mijevjeçarit te trete, pergjegjesia jone si perçues te trashigimise kombetare dhe civilizimit Helen eshte e madhe dhe rritet edhe me teper sepse eshte detyra jone ti provojme vetes se jemi perçues te denje te atij civilizimi."
(Athine, 23 Dhjetor 1999) marre nga Athens News Agency (ANA).
Siç del edhe nga materialet e meposhteme kjo politike arriti nje nga majat e saj ne fillim te vitit 1997 kur mbeshteti fuqimisht shkaterrimin e Shqiperise dhe djegjen e jugut duke mundesuar edhe pushtimin final te Shqiperise. Materialet e meposhteme jane eskluzive dhe hidhen per here te pare ne shtypin shqiptar, duke treguar me se miri, ate qe pergatitej ne Greqi kunder Shqiperise gjate diteve te tragjedise se madhe ne Shqiperi, te cilat do te mbetetn te paharruara ne mendjen e çdo shqiptari qe arriti ti perjetoje. Nje pjese e madhe e popullsise ne Shqiperi nuk arriti kurre te mesonte te verteten e hidhur se kush mori pjese ne prishjen e lumturise se shqiptareve, pas nje periudhe te eger 50-vjeçare te diktatures se proletariatit. Kush ishte shkaktari kryesore i prishjes se qetesise dhe rendit, ne vend, i harmonise dhe bumit ekonomik qe kish nisur ne Shqiperi dhe per ç'arsye u krye ky shkaterrim.
Me ane te ketij materiali i cili eshte nje analize politike e marredhenieve Shqiptaro-Greke nga viti 1997 e deri sot, i bazuar ne fakte te nxjerra nga vete shtypi dhe media greke, per here te pare po behet e mundur e dalja e te vertetes se hidhur ne shesh, ne nje moment, kur sulmi grek ndaj Shqiperise se pervuajtur ka arritur kulmin e tij me krijimin e te gjitha mundesive per aneksimin e plote te jugut te Shqiperise dhe varesine ekonomike dhe politike te vendit tone ne politiken ekspansioniste greke. Duke qene se materialet e meposhteme jane faktet me te gjalla te asaj ç'ka u gatua ne Shqiperi, komenti mbetet i panevojshem duke e lene lexuesin dhe çdo shqiptar te beje komentin personal mbi tragjedine e madhe shqiptare te vitit 1997.
Gazeta "Pondiqi" 20 Shkurt 1997

"Luftetari Shqiptar -- Mitropoliti I Konices e filloi perseri luften e tij: Kerkese per autonomi"
"Kryepeshkopi I Shqiperise Anastasios Janullatos dhe Mitropoliti I Konices, Andrea Trabelas u nisen nga e njejta "bime": Nga organizata e teolgeve "Zoi" me pas "Opus Dei" (Organizate shume e forte e Frankos ne Spanje) qe luajti rol percaktues nga vitet 40 deri ne vitet 70  te.
Njeri nga te mesipermit, Anastasio u shkeput nga ideologjite e thara dhe mori rrgen e studentit te juridikut ne vitin 1973 dhe sot ne Shqiperi perpiqet qe ta mbaje larg Kishen Ortodokse nga nacionalistet.
I dyti qe eshte djale shpirteror I Sebastianosit, ka ngritur bajrakun e tij te nacionalizmit dhe te autonomise se Epirit, duke mos perfillur as pozicionin zyrtar te qeverise greke dhe te politikave te tjera greke. Shembull per kete eshte deklarata e fundit me rastin e 83 vjetorit Epirit te Veriut."
Revista "Çeshtje Politike" 20 Shkurt 1997

"Analize mbi gjendjen ne Ballkan dhe Pozicioni i Greqise" 
"Çeshtja e Epirit te Veriut shpejt a vone do te perbeje nje "Toke te humbur per Greqine", ashtu si shume "toka te tjera te humbura". Ne nje kohe kur Greqia eshte indiferente per fatin e popullsise prej 400.000 vetesh te Vorio Epirit te cilet po largohen per te siguruar burime me te mira jetese, pranon ne Greqi 500.000 shqiptare emigrante te paligjshem çka perbejne nje rrezik shume te madh per te dhe do te krijojne menjehere probleme minoriteti"
==================================================  ===
Gazeta "Avgi" 21 Shkurt 1997

"Rrofte MABH, Rrofte Himara"
"Tete te akuzuarit u liruan pasi moren denime konvencionale. Pas lirimit te tyre salla u inkurajua dhe filloi te bertiste me te madhe: Rrofte MABH  Rrofte Himara.
Ishin skena qe ulin dinjitetin e drejtesise, te shoqates se avokateve si dhe qeverine e PASOK  ut pas deponimeve ne sallen e gjyqit se gjoja nuk dinin ndonje lidhje me ëeshtjen e MHAB  it. Ishin ata qe I futen ne burg te "tetet" sepse gjoja ishin mpleksur me organizaten e paligjeshme MAHB  i.
Te tetet u liruan nga burgu pasi moren denime konvencionale duke u duartrokitur nga salla e Gjykates se Apelit. Avokati Filoklis Asimaqis pas largimit te trupit gjykues nga salla e gjyqit thirri me te madhe: "Rrofte MABH" ne nje kohe kur para disa ditesh te gjithe qe gjendeshin ne sallen e gjyqit pyesnin veten nese ekzistonte me te vertete MAHB? Menjehere zotit Asimaqi I erdhi pergjigja korale nga salla: "Rrofte MAHB, Rrofte Himara!"
Zoti Filoklis Asimaqis that:-- .............ne kemi hapur llogari me 5 miljon dhrahmi te cilat do te duhen per krijimin e MAHB  it te Ri, qellimi I te cilit do te jete Autonomia e Epirit te Veriut. Gjithashtu kemi gjetur dhe apartament per zyrat e kesaj organizate me adrese "Vuli 35 ne menyre qe ti inspirojme greket qe te mos I mbyllin syte. Po ashtu Asimaqi shperndau libra te MABH  it per gazetaret."
==================================================  ======
Axhensia e lajmeve ANA 24 Shkurt 1997

"Ftesa per Berishen nuk ka nenkuptime politike, thote Presidenti grek"
"Presidenti Stefanopolus tha dje se ftesa e tij per Presidentin e Shqiperise, Sali Berisha per te vizituar Greqine nuk eshte e lidhur ne asnje aspekt me zhvillimet e fundit ne vendin fqinj.
"Ftesa dhe çdo gje qe ka te beje me te nuk kane çfaredo lidhje me ngjarjet ne Shqiperi" tha zoti Stafanopolos gjate nje vizite ne veri te Greqise.
"Ne nuk deshirojme te perfshihemi ne keto (zhvillime) ne asnje menyre ose te shprehim pelqimin apo mospelqimin per cilindo. Une besoj se kjo do te kuptohet nga miqte tane ne Shqiperi" shtoi ai.
Deklarata u nxit nga njoftimet nga Shqipeeria se opozita e vendit fqinj kishte reaguar ne menyre jo-dashamirese per njoftimin e te shtunes se ambasadori I Greqise ne Tirane I kishte dorezuar Zotit Berisha nje ftese zyrtare (per te vizituar) Athinen.
Shqiperia eshte goditur nga demonstrimet dhe trazirat sociale qe nga falimentimi I skemave huamarrese piramidale ne te cilat mijera shqiptare te varfer kishin investuar kursimet e tyre.
Zoti Stefanopolos shpjegoi se ftesa, me rokumandimin e qeverise greke ishte ne pergjigje te vizites se tij ne Tirane ne pranveren e viti te kaluar."

"Vizite ne Beograd ne fund te Marsit"
"Ministri I Mbrojtjes Kombetare Akis Tsohatopoulos do te beje nje vizite zyrtare ne Beograd nga data 5-6 Mars bejne te ditura burime diplomatike ne kryeqytetin jugosllav.
Ne nje takim te premten nen drejtimin e Kryeministrit Radoje Kodiq, qeveria jugosllave planifikoi ne kuadrin per bisedime qe do te kete Ministri I Mbrojtjes se Jugosllavise Pavle Bulatoviq me zotin Tsohatzopoulos.
Vizita do te kryhet me ftese te pales jugosllave dhe zoti Tsohatzopoulos do te kete rastin te zhvilloje bisedime me udheheqesit civile dhe ushtarake te Jugosllavise."
==================================================  ============
Gazeta "Eleftero Tipos" 25 Shkurt 1997

"Çeshtja kritike e vorioepiroteve"
"E njejta gje me ate te Qipros eshte edhe ajo e verioperiteve per te cilet shteti grek duhet te jape zgjidhje te plote  ka theksuar ish ministri Sotir Kuvelas ne Vatren Epirote, me rastin e peevjetorit te çlirimit te Janines. Sotir Kivelas theksoi se qellimi kryesor per tu realizuar eshte kthimi dhe vendosja e "vorioperitoeve" prane vatrave te tyre ne kojhen kur po realizohet demokratizimi ne Shqiperi.
Dy miliard dhrahmi qe merr Idhrima Palinostundun (Instituti I Ndihmave) nga njezet miliarde qe kerkojne per zhvillimin fillestar te programit te saj jane "therrime" ne lidhje me parate qe shpenzohen ne raste te tjera."
Gazeta "Pondiqi" 25 Shkurt 1997

"Te nderhyjme menjehere! Te pambrojtura varret e ushtareve grek ne Shqiperi"
"Grupe varresh te ushtareve greke te cilet u vrane ne luften italo  greke ndodhen ne jug te Shqiperise. Ne fshatin Bularat u gjend nje grup varresh me pesedhjete ushtare greke. Ndersa ne Kelcyre u gjenden eshtrat e pese ushtareve te vrare greke te cilat u bene te njohura nepermjet te ambasades greke ne Tirane. Per kete aresye duhet te formohet komiteti I perbashket greko  shqiptar I cili do te merret me ndertimin e varreve te medha ne Jug te Shqiperise dhe ti nderoje ata si heronj.
E njejta kerkese eshte bere ne drejtim te Shqiperise nga pala gjermane per grumbullimin e eshtrave te ushtareve gjermane te cilet u vrane gjate terheqjes se ushtrise naziste."
Axhensia e lajmeve ANA 5 Mars 1997
"Greqia ben thirrje per nje qeveri te unitetit kombetar ne Shqiperi me qellim qe te kapercehet kriza. Greqia beri thirrje per formimin e nje qeverie te unitetit kombetar ne Shqiperi me pjesmarrjen e te gjitha forcave politike te vendit si oferte per te gjetur nje zgidhje per krizen e ashper ne vendin fqinj. Duke shprehur shqetesim per zhvillimet e fundit ne Shqiperi, zedhenesi I qeverise Reppas tha se Athina eshte duke bere perpjekje serioze per te ndihmuar ne nje zgjidhje per dhunen dhe mungesen e stabilitetit qe ka perfshire pjesen jugore te ketij vendi. Kriza eshte ekonomike dhe politike, prandaj kerkohet nje zgjidhje politike me pjesmarrjen e te gjitha forcave nepermjet te dialogut" tha Reppas. Kryeministri Kostas Simitis nga ana e tij zhvilloi nje takim urgjent naten e kaluar me udheheqesin e opozites kryesore, Demokracia e Re, Militiadhis Evert, ndersa me vone Kryeministri kryesoi mbledhjen e qverise per çeshtjet e jashtme dhe te mbrojtjes (KYSEA) I cili u perqendrua mbi situaten ne Shqiperi. Perveç kesaj, Zv. Ministri I jashtem Kranidiotis pati nje takim me Ambasadorin Shqiptar ne Athine gjate te cilit beri nje demarsh qe kerkon mbrojtjen e minoritetit grek ne ate vend. Nga ana e tij, Ministri Plotesues, George Papndreu zhvilloi takime te veçanta me ambasadoret e partenereve te BE - se ne Greqi si dhe ambasadoret e ShBA - ve dhe te Rusise. Zedhenesi Reppas tha se qeveria ishte e shqetesuar mbi fatin e udheheqesit socialist Fatos Nano."
Gazeta "Stohos" 05 Mars 1997
"Oficere Vorioperote drejtojne kryengriteresit: e Kiço Mustaqit, ish Minister I Mbrojtjes I Shqiperise. Ngrihet flamuri dhe shpallet automomia ne Himare e Tepelene. Shtabi i andarteve te Epirit te veriut ben thirrje: "Tani autonomi, mos na tradhetoni prape"
Trqind te rinj nisen nga Athina per ne Sarande ne duart e autonomisteve greke prape Epiri I Veriut. Gati ushtria jone te nderhyje. Flamuri I autonomise se Epirit te Veiut u ngrit parpe ne Himare, Tepelene. Ngritja e flamurit çlirimtar vetem 15 dite pas pervjetorit te shpalljes se autonomise (17 Shkurt 1914) us hoqeruar nga thirrjet e shtabit drejtues te andarteve te Epirit te Veriut te cilet ftojne helenizmin qe te mbeshtese veprimet e autonomisteve. Iu behet thirrje edhe politikaneve tanee qe te mos na pengojne dhe te mos na tradhetojne perseri. Oficeret tane vorioepirote, dikur nen arme ne ushtrine shqiptare tani po e marrin situaten ne dore. Ata po marrin nen kontroll anije luftarake te Shqiperise. Oficeret tane vorioepirote jane te pergatitur per kete gjendje. Ushtria jone ndodhet ne Gjirokater. "Gati planet, kjo eshte kerkese e oficereve. Te mos kundershtojne politikanet!"
===================================
Kanali Televiziv "Mega" 5 Mars 1997, lajmet e ores 14:00
"Sot grupe te armatosura neJug te Shqiperise ngriten per here te pare flamurin e Vorio Epirit. Ata kerkojne ndarjen e pjeses se jugut nga pjesa tjeter e vendit duke filluar nga Tepelena duke shpallur keshtu edhe autonomine e jugut te Shqiperise. Sot popullsia e Sarandes eshte ngritur me arme dhe te gjithe deklarojne njezeri se jane te uritur dhe kerkojne furnizim me buke dhe uje nga Korfuzi. Gjithashtu kryengritesit shprehen se nese do te filloje kryengritja edhe ne Gjirokaster atehere pothuajse gjysma e Shqiperise do te kontrollohet nga populli i armatosur i jugut. Problemi i hershem i Shqiperise ka qene ai veri-jug. Shiperia ndahet ne mes nga lumi Shkumbin i cili ka bere ndarjen e vendit ne baze te perkatesise fetare, dhe gjuhesore. Keshtu kriza aktuale ne Shqiperi eshte perqendruar ne jug te Shqiperise ku popullsia eshte greqisht folese.
Axhensia e lajmeve ANA 6 Mars 1997
"Gjate konferences per shtyp te dites se djeshme te mbajtur nga Zedhenesi i Qeverise Z. Dimitris Repas u fol mbi kerkesen e Z. Simitis ndaj qeverise se Tiranes ne lidhje me shqetesimin e Greqise Per mbrojtjen dhe pronat e komunitetit etnik grek ne Shqiperi si dhe rendesine qe ka ky minoritet ne marredheniet midis Athines dhe Tiranes.
Sipas Z. Repas, Kryeministri Simitis i ka kerkuar Tiranes zyrtare qe minoriteti te mbetet aty ku sot ndodhet dhe te begatoje. Gjithashtu ai hodhji poshte zerat se pgergjegjesia Per trazirat ne Shqiperi bie mbi minoritetin grek atje.
Po keshtu zedhenesi Repas tha se Ministri i Mbrojtjes Akis Tsohatzopoulos ka qene ne kontakt me homologun e tij ne Tirane dhe i ka kerkuar ketij te fundit rendesine e mosperfshirjes se ushtrise ne asnje iniciative qe mund te acaroje situaten. Z. Tsohatzopoulos ne takimin e djeshem te Partive Socialiste Europiane ka ngritur idene e presionit qe duhet te ushtrohet ndaj Tiranes zyrtare per lirimin nga burgu te udheheqesit te Partise Socialiste Fatos Nano."
Kanali Televiziv "Sky" 6 Mars 1997, lajmet e ores 17:00
"Para disa minutash kane dale nga mbledhja kreret e grupeve te armatosura te Sarandes, te cilet kane vendosur te sulmojne sonte ne darke Gjirokastren. Ata nuk do ti leshojne postoblloqet si dhe presin me padurim gjyqin e sotem popullor qe do tu behet tre roberve te kapur ne sheshin kryesor te Sarandes te cilet thuhet se jane punonjes te SHIK-ut dhe me perkatesi veriore."
Gazeta "Dimokratiko Logos" 7 Mars 1997

"Kryetare e partive te opozites shqiptare do te takohen ne Strasburg"
"Gjate punimeve te Parlamentit Europian, ne Strasburg, ne datat 10 - 15 Mars do te takohen kryetaret e te gjitha partive politike shqiptare te opozites pas inisiatives se eurodeputetit Aleko Alavanos e cila u mireprit edhe nga grupet e tjera politike te parlamentit. Ne kete takim do te marrin pjese: Fatos Lubonja, Rexhep Mejdani, Neritan Ceka, Petrit Kalakula dhe Skender Gjinushi. Nder te tjera keta perfaqesues do te marrin kontakte me z.Van Mirlo, Van Der Brouk si dhe kryetaret e grupeve politike te parlamentit Europian".
Gazeta "Elefteri Ora'' 7 Mars 1997 

"Kerkojme historine tone, Z. Simiti.--Pergjigje e popullit grek ndaj deklarimit te Simitis - nuk kerkojme asgje"
"Per me shume se tre ore, vazhdoi mbledhja ne Shtabin e Pergjithshem nen drejtimin e kryeministrit Simitis, ne te cilin u shqyrtuan problemet e programeve te armatimit dhe te zhvillimeve ne Shqiperi. Nderkohe u bene edhe emerimet e reja ne kete shtab.
Ne nje kohe qe populli grek po ndjek me agoni valen e dhunes qe ka shperthyer ne Epirin e Veriut, nga grupe te armatosura ndaj grekerve te rajonit, ne nje kohe qe I gjithe opinioni shpreh shqeteaimin peer jeten e pronat e epiroteve te veriut, te vellezerve tane, ne nje kohe qe Sali Berisha flet per banore te jugut, te nxitur nga faktore te huaj, duke lene te kuptohet qarte se ben fjale per epirotet e veriut, te cilet ne te veertete jane viktimat, qeveria greke luan rolin e spekttorit te thjeshte. Vete Simitis deklaroi publikisht se "nuk kerkojme asgje" gje e cila do te thote se helenizimi I Epirit te Veriut nuk ka se c'te prese nga Greqia. Ne I bejme thirrje kryeministrit dhe gjithe udheheqjes politike te vendit: "Jo, jo zoterinj,populli grek kerkon historine e tij; kerkon me cdo kusht mbrojtjen e epiroteve te veriut dhe pse jo edhe autonomine e Epirit te Veriut e cil ne nje menyre ose nje tjeter eshte bere realitet ne Protokollin e Korfuzit te vitit 1914. Pyetja qe del nga goja e cdo greku eshte: Ne se ne vend te Greqise do te ishte Turqia, Izraeli, Britania apo dikush tjeter, a do te lejonte qe te ndodhte nje gje e tille, sic po ndodh me nje pjese te kombit tone.
Ne nje deklrate te sajen SFEVA, pasi ve ne dukje 'situaten e veshtire ne te cilen ndodhet Epiri I Veriut, iu ben thirrje te gjithe epiroteve te veriut te kthehen ne "vatrat" e tyre per te mbrojtur pronat e vendin e tyre.
Ne kete moment te veshtire - thekson deklarata - vete epiriotet e veriut duhet te marrin pergjegjesine e fatin ne duart e tyre."
Gazeta "Ta Nea" 7 Mars 1997

"Pergatisin kampe ushtarake per te ikurit nga Shqiperia"
Gazeta "Stohos" 7 Mars 1997
"Partia Demokratike po mundohet te binde njerezit se te gjithe oficeret minoritare, te liruar nga detyra jane ata qe drejtojne kryengritjen ndaj Shqiperise. Numri I tyre I kalon te katerqintet. Kete gje e bejne per te rritur urrejtjen ndaj minoritetit te shkakrojne hakmarrje ndaj tij dhe ne nje moment te duhur, te kalojne ne veprime me tragjike."
"..........Treqind epirote te veriut te rinj do te hyjne ne Shqiperi per te mbrojtur helenizmin."
"E shpallen autonomine ne Himare e Tepelene". "Ne duart e grekeve autonomiste, perseri Epiri I Veriut" dhe "Na ndihmoni, na ndihmoni, njemije here na ndihmoni".
Gazeta "Maqedonia e Selanikut" 7 Mars 1997
"Thirrje e mitropolitit te Drinopulit: Kemi nevoje per nderhyrje te menjehereshme, per mbrojtjen e minoritetit grek". "Mitropoliti Andreas I Drinopulit drejton thirrje per permbushje te borxhit kombetar."
Kanali Televiziv "Antena" 7 Mars 1997
"Sot paradite ne residencen qeveritare "Megaro Maksimo" zonja Simitis u takua me bashkeshorten e ish-Kryeministrit Fatos Nano Znj. Rexhina Nano, takim i cili zgjati reth gjysem ore. Ne biseden e zhvilluar midis dy zonjave, Znj. Simitis i shprehu Zonjes Rexhina Nano, mbeshtetjen e Greqise per lirimin e burrit te saj te burgosur ne nje nga burgjet e Tiranes. Nga ana e saj Znj. Nano, kerkoi mbeshtetje edhe me te madhe nga pala greke per lirimin e burrit te saj, si i vetmi udheheqes qe mund te zbuse situaten e renduar ne vend, dhe si i burgosur politik i keqtrajtuar ne burgjet shqiptare. Znj. Nano shtoi se ne rast te lirimit te burrit te saj nga burgu i Tiranes, burri i saj do te bashkepunoje me qeverine e Athines per zgjidhjen sa me te shpejte te krizes ne Shqiperi dhe mos*lejimin e prekjes se minoriteti grek ne jug te Shqiperise. Gjithashtu ajo falenderoi Qeverine Greke dhe kryeministrin Simitis e Ministrin e Puneve te Jashtme Pangalos, per presionin qe kane ushtruar ndaj qeverise aktuale te Tiranes per masat e sigurise ndaj jetes se Z. Nano dhe largimin e tij nga burgu i Tepelenes ne ate te Tiranes."
Kanali televiziv "Ekai" 08 Mars 1997 
"Ne Sarande u zgjodh komandanti I policise I forcave rrebele. Po keshtu jane bere zgjedhjet per pushtetin lokal. Ka filluar puna per pastrimin e qytetit. "
Kanali Televiziv "Tele Nora" 08 Mars 1997, lajmet e ores 17:00

"Vorio Epiri"
"Populli I Vorio Epirit duhet te ngrihet vete per te fituar autonomine. Greqia nuk mund te nderhyje zyrtarisht per arsye te rrezikut te nje sulmi te mundshem nga ana e Turqise ne mbojtje te aleateve te tyre historik." 
================
Kanali Televiziv "ET1". 08 Mars 1997

Interviste e deputetit Thoma Miço
"Gazetari: Si e keshilloni elektoratin tuaj te veproje ne lidhje me urdherin per dorezimin e armeve deri neser ne mengjes; 
Z.Mico: Nuk deshiroj t'i pergjigjem kesaj pyetje. Une jam deputet I nje zone ku elektorati im eshte 90 % minoritet. Ne i keshillojme kryengritesit te ruajne gjakftohtesine."
====================================
Kanali Televiziv "ANTENA" 08 Mars 1997 lajmet e ores 14:00, 18:00
"Vazhdojne edhe sot luftimet e pergjakshme per te marre "Argjirokastron", midis popullit te armatosur dhe forcave pro-qeveritare te derguara nga Tirana. Populli i Argjirokastros kerkon hapur e me te drejte autonomine e Vorio Epirit. Eshte momenti me I mire historik per te marre ate qe kemi enderruar."
===============================================
Kanali televiziv "Ekai" 08 Mars 1997
Ne Sarande u zgjodh komandanti I policise I forcave rrebele. Po keshtu jane bere zgjedhjet per pushtetin lokal. Ka filluar puna per pastrimin e qytetit. 
CNN International 8 Mars 1997 

"Interviste me Ministrin e Jashtem te Greqise Z. Pangalos"
"Ne rradhe te pare Greqia duhet te mbroje komunitetin qe ka ne jug te Shqiperise te cilin ne e quajme Vorio-Epir, dhe me pas duhet te mundohemi te marrim pjese ne zgjidhjen e krizes ne Shqiperi."
=================================
Gazeta "To Vima" 09 Mars 1997

"Shtetesi e dyfishte per greket e Shqiperise"
"Qeveria greke po shqyrton çeshtjen e dhenjes se dyshtetesise greke, te gjithe grkerve te Shqiperise. Si organi kompetent, Ministria e Brendshme I ka parashtruar Ministrise se Jashtme kerkesen per dhenjen e dyshtetesive. Kjo ka karakter te thelle politik dhe do te zgjidhet nepermjet te bisedimeve te drejtperdrejta me qeverine shqiptare sapo atje te rregullohet situata. Zevendes Ministri i Brendshem, Z.Papadhimas ka rene dakort me dhenjen e shtetesise se dyfishte dhe sapo te jepet drita jeshile per kete gje, sherbimet e kesaj ministtrie do ta zbatojne ate. Deri tani çdo shtetesi e dhene per grket e Shqiperise eshte dhene pas nje studimi te hollsishem, ndonese kjo ka ndodhe mjaft rrale. Te vetmit qe mund ta fitojne kete te drejte me me pak veshtiresi jane ata te cilet mund te vertetojne se kane qene te persekutuar politikisht ose per arsye fetare gjate rregjimit komunist deri me 1989. Ne te njejten kohe Ministria e Brendshme po pergatit nje projektligj per kodofikimin e rregullave te dhenjes se shtetesise se dyfishte, gje e cila do te lehtesoje punen e sherbimeve per te arritur kete qellim. Nuk do te kete ndryshim te procedurave ligjore, pra do te veprohet si me pare. Edhe greket e Qipros dhe ata te Stambollit e fitojne kete te drejte vetem pasi te kene mbushur dhjete vjete qendrimi ne Greqi. Lehtesia e vetme rezervohet per femijet te cilet mund te perfitonin ate vetem me nje kerkese te thjeshte prane ambasades apo konsullates greke ne vendin ku gjindet."
Kanali Televiziv "SKY" 09 Mars 1997

"Interviste e Everts, Kryetar i Partise Demokracia e Re"
"Korrespondenti: Çfar duhet te beje qeveria greke per te ndihmuar demokracine ne Shqiperi dhe minoritetin grek atje?
Everts: Demokracia ne Shqiperi kerkon kohe qe te vije. Persa i perket çeshtjes se grekeve qeveria greke duhet t'ja beje te qarte qeverise shqiptare se ne qofte se do te preket minoriteti grek atehere ajo do te kete te beje me Greqine dhe duhet t'i kujtojme asaj se sa shume e kemi ndihmuar. Duhet qe kryeministri te mbaje kontakte te vazhdueshme per keto probleme. Mendoj se Simitis duhet te shkoje ne Tirane. Duhet qe ai te shkoje patjeter, sepse ne rast se nuk shkon kryeministri yne, atehere do te shkoje kryeministri italian. Ky do te jete nje gabim i madh per ne. Nese kryeministri do te niset per ne Shqiperi, une do te shkoj patjeter me te. E them kete sepse nuk behet fjale per ceshtje mardhenjesh partiake por per interesat greke."
Kanali Televiziv "ANTENA" 10 Mars 1997
"7 qytete jane tani ne duart e kryengritesve: Gjirokastra, Saranda, Delvina, Himara, Vlora, Tepelena, dhe Memaliaj. Synimi i ketyre forcave eshte qe te marrin nen kontroll Fierin dhe Ballshin. Ne kete menyre ato do te kontrollojne gjithe Shqiperine e Jugut."

"Interviste me vellain e peshengritesit Piros Dimas"
"Une po pres ta di se si do te zgjidhet çeshtja. Jam gati te shkoj e te ndihmoj patriotet e mi. Qe kur erdhi Berisha ne pushtet u pergatit lufta midis veriut e jugut, pasi siç dihet veriu eshte me I varfer. Ai eshte perpjekur qe pasurite tona t'I marrin ata te veriut dhe kete e ka bere me fakte, jo me llafe, pra me dokumente, me testament. Nje pjese e ketyre dokumenteve (librat e trashgimise se pasurise) jane zhdukur. Jam ne krahun e te krishtereve greke dhe shqiptare sepse edhe te krishteret shqiptare jane greke. Kete e di cdokush nga historia. Do te shkoj te luftoj atje." 
Axhensia e lajmeve ANA 11 Mars 1997

"Greqia e kenaqur pas marreveshjes se Tiranes- Rebelet fitojne qytete te
tjera ne jug"
Greqia ka shprehur te dielen kenaqesine e saj pas nje marreveshje te perfunduar ndermjet Presidentit Shqiptar Sali Berisha dhe partive te tjera te opozites pert'i dhene fund krizes qe ka goditur vendin prej me shume se nje jave. Marreveshja e perfunduar te dielen, pas dy dite bisedimesh dhe ndermjetesimi nga te derguarit europiane, ben thirrje per formimin e nje qeverie te perkohshme me pjesmarrjen e te gjitha partive, e cila do te kujdeset per zgjedhjet e pergjithshme elektorale qe do te mbahen ne qershor. Megjithate, revolta ne jug te vendit duket se u perhap dje, me rebelet qe nuk pranuan marreveshjen e shqyrtuar nga Presidenti Berisha, duke vazhduar thirrjet e tyre per dorehejen e Presidentit dhe corganizimin e ushtrise ne 
terheqje. Njoftimet thone se zonat e fundit qe rane ishin qyteti i vjeter i Beratit i braktisur pa lufte nga ushtria dhe qyteti I afert I Kucoves, ku banoret plackiten nje baze te forcave ajrore, njeri nga dy aerodromet me te rendesishme ne Shqiperi. Njoftimet nga Tirana tregojne se qytetet e Policanit dhe Çorovodes ne jug te kryeqytetit, ishin gjithashtu ne duar te rebeleve. 
Axhensia Rojter njofton se naten e fundit rebelet ne Vlore kane rene dakort te lene armet pas ndermjetesimit te diplomateve Italiane. Korespondenti I agjencise ANA nga kryeqyteti I Shqiperise, njoftoi se Zoti Berisha thirri nje takim urgjent te udheheqesve te partive politike ne perpjekjen e fundit per te ndaluar perhapjen e metejshme te rebelimit. Sipas te njejtit burim, Zotit Berisha I eshte bere propozimi qe opozita kryesore, Partia Socialiste te zgjidhte kryeministrin ne qeverine e perkohshme. Zedhenesi I qeverise Dimitris Reppas tha ne nje deklarate dje se Kryeministri Kostas Simitis I telefonoi Zotit Berisha te dielen ne darke dhe i shprehu kenaqesine e tij mbi arritjen e marreveshjes."
Zedhenesi reppas tha gjithashtu se ne kete telefonate kryeministri Simitis "theksoi nevojen e plotesimit te gjitha hapave ne gjetjen e nje zgjidhje perfundimtare dhe e siguroi Zotin Berisha per mbeshtetjen e Greqise ne perpjekjet e popullit shqiptar per arritjen e progresit, zhvillimit dhe demokracise. Zoti Reppas shtoi se Greqia "ne bashkpunim me BE-ne dhe forcat politike shqiptare, do te vazhdojne te bejne te gjithat perpjekjet e mundeshme ne ruajtjen e institucioneve, respektimit e te drejtave te njeriut dhe perparimin e vendit fqinj."
Zevendes Sekretari i Jashtem Yiannos Kraniditios, duke permbledhur takimin e tij te shtunen me Presidentin Sali Berisha, beri thirrje per vazhdimin e rrugeve diplomatike per zgjidhjen e krizes shqiptare. Duke folur per shtypin ne Tirane, pas takimit, zoti Kraniditios tha se ai kishte theksuar shqetesimin e Greqise per minoritetin grek etnik ne jug te Shqiperise. Sipas burimeve te informuara, zoti Berisha dhe Ministri i Jashtem i Shqiperise e siguruan ate se nuk kishte asnje problem te ndonje perfshirje te minoritetit grek ne konflikt.
Kanali Televiziv Amerikan "CNN" 11 Mars 1997

"Kriza Shqiptare thjeshte politike- jo problem etnik,- thote per CCN -in
Pangallos:"
Pangalos: ---Rebelimi ne jug te Shqiperise nuk ishte per shkak te faktit se nje pjese e popullsise atje ishin greke. "Rebelimi eshte per shkak se) 
Axhensia e lajmeve ANA 12 Mars 1997
"Shpejt pasi Berisha njoftoi naten e kaluar per emerimin e Kryeministrit te ri, zoti Pangalos beri pershkrimin e Bashkim Finos ---si modest dhe te besueshem--.
Zoti Pangalos theksoi se Greqia eshte kunder perfshirjes se nje force nderkombetare ne Shqiperi dhe e ajo preferon qe problemin ta zgjidhin vete shqiptaret. Ai shtoi se Athina ishte ne kontakt me te gjitha palet ne konflikt dhe ishte pergatitur te trajtonte çdo rritje te emigracionit ilegal nga Shqiperia, si dhe çdo kercenim te minoritetit etnik grek ose ndonje kerkese Per ndihme humanitare. Z. Pangalos shtoi se Greqia nuk ishte ne favor te nderhyrjes se nje force nderkombetare nese kjo mund te shmangej. Po ashtu Ministri i Puneve te Jashtme Pangalos mohoi para gazetareve se Italia i ka kerkuar Greqise te perjashtohet nga çdo force nderkombetare Per shkak te pozicionit te saj si vend fqinj.
Pas vizites se tij ne Tirane Zv. Ministri i Puneve te Jashtme Z. Kranidiotis tha para gazetareve ---............ne rast te nje kercenimi te minoritetit grek ne Shqiperi, do te behet çdo levizje per ti mbrojtur nepermejt organizmave nderkombetare. Ne te njejten kohe ne do ta quajme Shqiperine pergjegjese per mbrojtjen e minoritetit. Shqiperia eshte e varur dhe vazhdon te varet ekonomikisht dhe politikisht nga Greqia."
Buletini "Athens News" 15 Mars 1997
"...........Partia Komuniste Greke deklaroi sot se: ---populli grek duhet te qendroje vigjilent dhe duhet te reagoje ndaj çdo nedrhyrje ushtarake ne Shqiperi, pavaresisht nese ne te do te perfshihet Greqia.
Po keshtu Znj. Papariga, Kryetare e Partise Komuniste Greke deklaroi sot se: --vendimi i qverise greke Per te marre pjese ne dergimin e forces policore ne shumekombeshe ne Shqiperi do te ndihmoje ne ngritjen e nje sistemi Berishian, por pa Berishen. Ndersa Kryetari i Koalicionit te Majte ne Greqi u shpreh se ---Jemi Per nje zgjidhje politike te shpejte ne Shqiperi. E vemja zgjidhje eshte largimi i Berishes.
Greqia po ushtron presion Per nje zgjidhje paqesore te krizes ne Shqiperi, ne menyre qe te parandaloje nje mase te madhe rrefugjatesh dhe te siguroje qe komuniteti etnik Grek ne jug te jete i qete. Megjithate informacionet nga Shqiperia e Jugut thone se situata po keqesohet nga vjedhjet qe shkaktojne grupet e armatosura....... Nderkaq forcat greke te sigurimit jane ne gatishmeri te larte. Zedhenesi repas tha sot se:---Ne baze te zhvillimeve ne vendin fqinje çdo frike eshte e justifikueshme---duke dashur te lajmeroje per nje mundesi per lufte civile. Gjithashtu ai shtoi se: ----Bazuar ne disa komente se Presidentit Shqiptar Sali Berisha do ti jepet azil politik ne Greqi ne se ai e kerkon kete, asnje kerkese e tille nuk eshte bere nga Shqiperia. "
Kanali Televiziv "ET1" 15 Mars 1997 lajmet e ores 21:00
"Ne Tirane qarkullojne zera se Berisha ka dhene doreheqjen dhe eshte larguar nga Tirana. Ne aeroportin e Rinasit jane pare ushtare amerikane te cilet kane ardhur Per evakuimin e Berishes"
Kanali Televiziv "ET1" 15 Mars 1997 lajmet e ores 21:00

"Interviste me ish-kryetarin e keshillit te rrethit te Sarandes dhe anetar i PBDNJ-se Z. Dhimiter Stefo"
"Te gjitha kerkesat e kryengritesve jane plotesuar, u be doreheqja e qverise se Berishes, u krijua Qeveria e Pajtimit Kombetar, u be marreveshje Per zgjedhje te reja ne Qershor te ketij viti. Kerkesa e fundit e paplotesuar eshte doreheqja e Presidentit Berisha. Megjithate edhe kjo kerkese eshte plotesuar pasi kemi marre vesh se familja e tij eshte larguar nga Shqiperi dhe keshtu do te bej edhe ai vete."
Kanali Televiziv "ET1" 15 Mars 1997 lajmet e ores 21:00 

(Lajm direkt nga Gjirokastra)
"Ne Gjirokaster po festohet doreheqja e Berishes. Populli ketu e mesoi kete lajm nga kanalet greke. Ne çdo shtepi te jugut, ne çdo shtepi te Gjirokastres dhe Sarandes kuptohet lehte, se te vetmet kanale qe ndiqen nga te gjithe njerezit jane kanalet televizive greke dhe radiot greke. Lajmin per doreheqjen e Berishes ashtu si dhe shume te tjera njerezit ketu e mesuan nga kanalet greke. Kanali i vetem televiziv nuk ka asnje interes per tu pare nga populli. Sot Z. Gjolek Malaj deklaroi per kanalin tone se pas dy ditesh Berisha nuk do te jete me."
Gazeta "Elefteros Tipos" 16 Mars 1997

"Xohaxopulos dhe gjeneralet kunder Pangalosit"
"Trajtimi i çeshtjes shqiptare nga qeveria ka shkaktuar nje boshllek ne marredheniet Xohaxopulos- Pangalos. Kjo ka te beje me evakuimin e shtetasve te huaj nga Durresi, pavaresisht perpjekjeve te Z. Simitis per te marre ne dore drejtimin e Ministrise se Jashtme. Zv. Ministri i Puneve te Jashtme Kranidiotis shpreh se ka shenja autonomie ne jug te Shqiperise."
Gazeta "Ta Nea" 16 Mars 1997

"Greqia kerkon doreheqjen e Sali Berishes"
"Greqia eshte nje nder vendet qe ka marre inisiativa konkrete ne shume nivele per gjetjen e nje zgjidhjeje politike ne krizen shqiptare. Greqia e ka shprehur qarte dhe anon ne idene e doreheqjes se Sali Berishes. Nga ana e tij lideri konservator Everts, dekalroi se kryengritesit jane te vendosur per kete."
Kanali Televiziv "ET1" 16 Mars 1997 lajmet e ores 16:00
"Anija "Kaliopi" prone e epiroteve te veriut, u rrembye sot nga nje grup kryengritesish te armatosur dhe se bashku me nje numer te madh njerezish u nis drejt brigjeve te Italise. 
Lidhur me situaten ne Shqiperi Zedhenesi i qeverise Dimitris Repas tha sot para gazetareve se--Mendoj se levizja e Greqise ne kerkim te zgjidhjes se krizes shqiptare do te hap nje periudhe te re ne marredheniet shqiptaro-greke. Ne kete periudhe te re minoriteti do te rilin dhe do te marr fryme perseri."
Kanali Televiziv "ANT1" 16 Mars 1997 lajmet e ores 14:00
"Sot ne oren 9:00 te mengjesit, Kryetari i Partise Demokracia e re Miltiadhis Evert i shoqeruar nga ish-konsulli grek ne Gjirokaster Kristo Jakovi, kaluan kufirin shqiptaro-grek. Ata u priten nga konsulli i Greqise ne Gjirokaster Z. Niko Kanellos dhe paten nje takim rreth tre ore. Pas ketij takimi Z. Everts deklaroi para gazetareve: -Greqia nuk kerkon asgje nga asnje vend i Ballkanit. Greqia deshiron paqen dhe stabilitetin ne Ballkan. I gjithe helenizmi dhe te gjitha partite politike ndjekin politike kombetare te perbashket ne perballimin e situates ne Shqiperi. Mbeshtesim qeverine e Z. Fino perderisa kjo eshte zgjedhje e faktoreve politik ne Shqiperi, por Shqiperia duhet te kete shume shpejt kushtetuten e saj.
Me pas Z. Everts pati takime me udheheqesit e kryengritesve Agim Gozhita dhe Gjolek Malaj

----------


## Iceberg

*Pjesa e dyte*
Ne ditet me te nxehta te luftes ne Shqiperi, gjate mesit te Marsit, ajo ç'ka solli edhe nje renie te sulmit Grek, ishte hyrja ne loje e Turqise. Sot analiste shqiptare dhe te huaj deri ne nje fare mase mposhtjen e sulmit te armatosur grek ne Shqiperi gjate Marsit te vitit 1997, ia dedikojne ne veçanti ish-Kryeministres se Turqise Znj. Tansu Çiller dhe ish-Shefit te Pergjithshem te Shtabit te Turqise Ismail Haki Karadagi. Me daten 17 Mars 1997, kryeministrja Çiller deklaroi para gazetareve ne Ankara: "Turqia nuk do te qendroje spektatore ndaj perpjekjeve per te perçare Shqiperine. Per ruajtjen e teresise territoriale te Shqiperise dhe zgjidjen ne nje kohe sa me te shkurter te krizes Qeveria turke ka intensifikuar veprimtarine e saj ne interes te Shqiperise, ne NATO, OSBE dhe organizma te tjere nderkombetare. Turqia eshte gati te zere vendin e saj ne çdo force nderkombetare apo ne çdo projekt qe do te hartohet per kete qellim. Gabimi qe u be me Bosnjen nuk duhet te perseritet ne Shqiperi. Ne kete kuader Turqia do ti jape Shqiperise te gjitha ndihmat e nevojshme sine planin politik, ekonomik ashtu edhe ushtarak" Gazeta turke "Hyrriyet" 18 mars 1997. 
Ndersa administrata shteterore turke filloi aktivizimin e saj optimal dhe nxorri ne shesh planin grek per copetimin e Shqiperise, nje dite perpara deklarates zyrtare te ish-Kryeministres turke Çiller, gazeta turke "ZAMAN" botoi nje artkull i cili zbulon ate qe te gjithe mund ta kishin nepermend, por vetem nje sherbim informativ i fuqishem si ai Turk mund ta dinte me siguri.
Ne shkrimin e saj "Komploti Grek Ndaj Shqiperis" gazeta Zaman e dates 16 Mars 1999 shkruan: "Lefkosa: Greqia po kerkon qe te ndaje Shqiperine me qellim qe te themeloje nje Republike Greke Orthodokse ne disa pjese te saj. Sipas Axhensise se Mardhenieve Nderkombetare (INAF) veprimtarite e fshehta greke kane qene nen survejimin e Sherbimit te Fshehte Turk.(MIT)
Ky sherbim ka zbuluar se Greqia ka planifikuar, ne menyre te vecante ne dy vjetet e fundit, te pergatise shqiptare ortodoks ne pjesen greke te Ishullit te Qipros, ne Shqiperi dhe ne Greqi per themelimin e Republikes Greke Orthodokse. Rreth 200 te rinj shqiptare me origjine greke nga Epiri I Veriut kane marre trajnim si oficere policie dhe agjente te fshehte ne Qipron Greke. Raportohet se nje pjese e parave te mbledhura nepermjet te fushates se organizuar nga Kisha Greke Qiperiote jane derguar ne Shqiperi. 100 gra te reja, jane trajnuar si infermiere nen masken e trainimit per sherbime sociale.
Nderkohe, eshte zbuluar qe agjentet e Sherbimit te Sekret Grek, kane kaluar kufirin dhe jane vendosur neper Kishat Orthodokse me rroben e prifterinjeve qe ne vitin 1993. Ne dy vitet e fundit, 1.000 te rinj shqiptar me origjine greke, kane kaluar kufirin per aresye te ndryshme per tu trajnuar si komando, si dhe 40 oficere greke jane specializuar se si te organizojne shqiptaret ortodokse. Perseri ka raporte se Greqia i ka furnizuar shqiptaret me origjine greke me 1.000 kallashnikove. Qarqe diplomatike paraqesin shqetesimin se Greqia po perpiqet qe te krijoje ne Epir nje situate te ngjashme me ate ne Qipro".
Ky informacion i leshuar jo pa qellim dhe ne nje kohe te caktuar zbuloi edhe faktin se Turqia po e ndiqte me vemendje shume te madhe situaten ne Shqiperi.
Shkrimi ne fjale nxiti nje takim te 18 kryetareve te Shoqatave Shqiptaro Turke qe veprojne ne Stamboll te takoheshin me Presidentin turk Demirel. Presidenti Turk i siguroi shtetasit e tij me origjine shqiptare se Turqia po e ndiqte me vemendje te madhe situaten dhe se askush nuk do te guxonte qofte edhe te mendonte qe te merrte nje pellembe toke nga Shqiperia. Ne te njejten dite u organizua edhe nje takim i tre diplomateve shqiptare te akredituar ne Turqi me personalitete te larta turke te cilat perseriten te njejtin angazhim si edhe Presidenti i Republikes Turke.
Disa ore me vone, diplomatet u njohen me nje draft prej 12 pikash nga Shtabi i Pergjithshem i Ushtrise Turke lidhur me aksionin qe do te ndermerrej ne Lindje te Greqise ne rast te nje agresioni te kesaj te fundit ndaj Shqiperise. 
Kjo beri qe planet greke te mbeteshin vetem ne lojen e fjaleve te qeveritareve dhe ne mendjet e semura te organizatave vorio  e pirote. Megjithate demi qe iu shkaktua Shqiperise ishte shume i madh. Ne vijim me 29 Mars 1997, pas nje takimi urgjent me Shefin e Pergjithshem te Shtabit te Turqise, Gjeneralin Ismail Haki Karadagi, Kreyministrja Çiller deklaroi perseri para shtypit dhe medias turke: "Turqia eshte e vendosur te ruaj integritetin territorial te Shqiperise, dhe nuk mund te qendroje pasive ndaj ngjarjeve qe kercenojne copetimin e Shqiperise. Perkeqesimi i situates ne Shqiperi eshte i palejueshem dhe do te ishte turp per Europen, ndaj nga ana e saj Turqia eshte e gatshme te bej gjitheçka per stabilizimin e gjendjes ne Shqiperi." (Marre nga e perditshmja Turke "Turkish Daily News" 30 Mars 1997). 
Pas deklaratave te njepasnjeshme te qeverise dhe ushtrise, filloi dukshem edhe devijimi i sulmit grek ne Shqiperi. Por ja seç shkruan shtypi grek pas dates 17 Mars 1997.
Kanali Televiziv "Mega" 17. Mars 1997, lajmet e ores 14:00
"Sot ne zyren e Kryeministrit u zhvillua nje takim midis tij Ministrit te Jashtem Pangalos dhe Ministrit te Mbrojtjes Xohaxopulos, ku u diskutua gjate per krizen ne Shqiperi. Gjate ketij takimi u vendos krijimi i Komisionit te Bashkerendimit dhe Sinkronizimit Per Perballimin e Situates ne Shqiperi, dhe veçanerisht per mbrojtjen e minoritetit. Ne fund te takimit Pangalos tha para gazetareve --- ekziston nje tendenece e Bashkimit Europian Per largimin e Berishes nga skena politike, e cila mund te ndihmoje ne zgjidhjen e krizes shqiptare. Gjithashtu ka edhe nje deklarate te Berishes sipas se ciles ai do te jape doreheqjen nese partia e tij nuk fiton zgjedhjet e ardhshme."
Neser, Zv. Ministri i Puneve te Jashtme te Greqise do te shkoj ne Gjirokaster dhe do te marre takim me drejtuesit e minoritetit dhe udheheqesit e kryengritesve ne rrethet e jugut."
Kanali Televiziv "5" 17 Mars 1997 lajmet e ores 18:00
"Ish Ministri i Puneve te Jashtme te Greqise Z. Karolos Papulias foli sot Per mikrofonin tone dhe u deklarua:-- Qeveria Greke duhet te braktise sa me pare Berishen. Berisha duhet te largohet nga pushteti me mjete politike. Qeveria Greke duhej te kishte bere qe ne fillim presion ndaj qeverise shqiptare Per zgjidhjen e problemit te fajdeve. Nese Berisha nuk jep doreheqjen dhe vendin e perfshijne turbullire me konseguenca per popullin shqiptar dhe minoritetin grek, atehere qeveria greke duhet ta nxjerre Berishen para opinionit nderkombetar, para OKB-se dhe komunitetit Europian si shkaktar te krizes ne Shqiperi dhe veçanerisht ndaj minoritetit grek qe jeton aty, si te paafte Per te mbrojtur te drejtat e ketij minoriteti---."
Gazeta "Elefteros Tipos" 17 Mars 1997
"Vizita e Everts ne Shqiperi, eshte vizita e pare e nje politikani Grek ne Jugun e djegur. Kjo vizite i dha shprese mijera bashkepatrioteve tane Greke, te cilet shprehen pakenaqesine e tyre per mungesen e qeverise Greke ne kete rajon. Duke mberritur ne Sarande, Evert deklaroi se ---Qellimi yne eshte i dyfishte. Se pari te informohemi, megjithate arsyeja kryesore qe me anen e vizites eshte ti japim force minoritetit grek duke i garantuar prezencen tone ketu. --
Everts pati takime me udheheqesit e pushtetit lokal dhe perfaqesues te kryengritesve, duke premtuar se do te nderhynte per dergimin e menjehershem te ndeihmes humanitare. Nderkohe ne fshatrat e minoritetit mori ai u angazhua ne rradhe te pare Per mbrojtjen me te gjitha mjetet qe Greqia disponon, te vatrave dhe pasurive te tyre. Gjithe opozita ne Athine eshte shprehur per largimin e Berishes."
Gazeta "Adezmeftos Tipos" 17 Mars 1997
"Lojra per karten, me koken e Berishes. Interesat e NATO-s, mafioze te veriut e te jugut dhe udheheqes ushtarake te kryengritjes do te vendosin per fatin e Berishes."
Gazeta "To Vima" 17 Mars 1997

"Vendi mbizoterohet nga kaosi, frika dhe shpresa. Keto jane oret e fundit te Berishes. Ushtaraket greke kane plane dhe frike"
"Nga burime te ndryshme jemi vene ne dijeni se Informacionet e Sherbimit Informativ Grek i kane paraqitur qeverise greke se ka nje rrezik te madh mbi futjen ne Greqi te nje pjese te armatimit qe u vodh ne depot ushtarake ne Shqiperi. Ky rrezik qendron me futjen e ketij armatimi direkt ose me pajisjen me arme te mafias shqiptare. Per kete arsye, Ministri i Rendit Romeos, dha urdherin per te derguar ne kufijte me Shqiperine rreth 700 police te forcave speciale."
Gazeta "Ta Nea" 18 Mars 1997

"Ndihme greke per ushtrine shqiptare"
"Qeveria greke ka vendosur te mbeshtese dhe te rindertoje ushtrine shqiprae, pas kerkeses se bere nga Ministri i Mbrojtjes i Shqiperise Z. Sh. Vukaj. Deri tani ushtria shqiptare ka patur keshilltare ushtarak turq dhe oficere te liruar amerikan."
Gazeta "Elefterotipia" 18 Mars 1997
"Ne kohen kur kerkesat kryesore e te revoltuarve ne Shqiperi eshte largimi i Berishes, qeverite e Italise dhe te Frances mundohen te mbeshtesin Berishen. Komuniteti Nderkombetar duhet te vleresoje ne menyre te qarte se shkaktar kryesor i kesaj te keqe te madhe, ishte Berisha. Eshte e sigurt se lojrat politike, per mbeshtetje te Sali Berishes, do ta çojne Shqiperine ne lufte civile, e cili nuk ka filluar ende dhe duhet te shmanget. "
Gazeta "Apojevmatini" 18 Mars 1997

"Ushtri e deshperuar ne kufijte tane"
"Banda me maska, vjedhin makinat e ndihmes humanitare dhe grabisin shtepite e epiroteve te veriut."
Gazeta "Elefteros Tipos" 18 Mars 1997
"Ultimatumi per doreheqjen e Berishes, vjen nga jugu. Kryengritesit nuk i lene armet dhe per 48-ore do te marshojne drejt Tiranes."
Gazeta "Elefteros Tipos" 18 mars 1997

"Interviste e Liderit Socialist te Shqiperise Fatos Nano"
"Udheheqesi socialist, qe me dekret te Presidentit Berisha, doli nga burgu pas kater vjetesh, ftoi Presidentin te mos perzihet ne zhvillimet e tanishme ne vend por megjithate nuk kerkon doreheqjen e tij. 
Nano: --Me e mira do te ishte qe Berisha te zere nje qoshe. Une e konsideroj te domosdoshme rishqyrtimin dhe ripercaktimin e politikes shqiptare ndaj minoritetit grek ne Shqiperi."
Gazeta "Kathimerini" 18 Mars 1997
"Qeveria Greke, ende nuk mendon se eshte e gatshme te kerkoje zyrtarisht doreheqjen e Presidentit Berisha. Ky hezitim vjen per tre arsye: Ne rradhe te pare Presidenti Shqiptar kontrollon nje numer te madh te armatosurish, pese deri ne dhjete mije vete, te cilet mund ti nis per kunderveprim ndaj grekerve te Shqiperise. Kete problem nuk mund ta perballojne as Shtetet e Bashkuara e as Europa. Se dyti, presioni per doreheqjen e Presidentit Berisha mund te çoje ne renien e qeverise se Bashkim Finos, ne te cilen bejne pjese edhe ministra nga Partia Demokratike e Presidentit Shqiptar. Se treti, doreheqja e Berishes eshte nje çeshtje e veçante ne rendin e dites, ne bisedimet e perfaqesuesve te vendeve komunitare ne BE."
Buletini "Athens News" 18 Mars 1997
"Ministri i Puneve te Jashteme Pangalos i pyetur pas takimit nga gazetaret se pse Greqia nuk ben thirrje Per doreheqjen e Berishes tha se " ne nuk do te diktojme zhvillimet politike ne Shqiperi, por Bashkimi Europian thote se doreheqja e Berishes mund te ndihmoje zhvillimet."
Gazeta "Ethnos" 18 Mars 1997
"Nikolao Pavlloviç Ignatiev, para 100 vjetesh krijoi Bullgarine e Madhe e cila jetoi vetem kater vjet e gjashte muaj. Po keshtu Kolkotroni dhe Riga enderronin per nje shtet te perbashket te grekerve dhe shqiptareve. Ata luftonin per nje shoqeri demokratike qe te mbulonte Ballkanin dhe Azine e Vogel."
Gazeta "Stohos" 18 Mars 1997
"Ora e andartizimit. Organizim i plote i forcave çlirimtare. Nuk ka me pengese ne lumin Shkumbin. Shqiperia, Qipro, Pondet perkrahin farcat çlirimtare te Vorio Epirit"
"Oficeret e vorioepirit jane drejtuesit kryesore te kryengritjes ne pjesen tone te pushtuar, por Per arsye sigurie nuk mund ti deklarojme emrat e komandanteve te cilet jane kolonele te debuar nga armata e Tiranes. Kufiri verior i Greqise do te arrije deri ne paralelin 41', dhe keshtu me ne fund kerkesat tona kombetare do te kenaqen plotesisht. Kjo kerkohet nga oficeret me shpirt helen. Ne vend qe trupat tane te shkojne e te luftojne ne Somali, ata duhet te dergohen Per çlirimin perfundimtar te Vorio-Epirit."
Axhensia e lajmeve "ANA" 19 Mars 1997

Greqia i ofron ndihme financiare Shqiperise.
"Greqia I ofroi Shqiperise nje ndihme financiare prej 20 miliarde dhrahmishe Shqiperise me qellim kepercimin e krizes qe ka pllakosur dhe ristrukturimin e forcave te armatosura." (!) (Shen. I autorit: Kjo ndihme ishte me interes aq te larte sa nuk u pranua nga Shqiperia) 

"Çeshtja Kranidiotis"
Si per te neglizhuar teresisht autoritetin e shtetit shqiptar dhe per tu dhene nje shprese "vorio  epiroteve", me nje gjest te pashoq ne mardheniet nderkombetare, Zv. Minsitri Grek i Puneve te Jashtme Kranidiotis, i cili e humbi jeten para pak muajsh gjate nje udhetimi me aeroplan mbi Rumani, kaloi kufirin Greko-Shqiptar dhe shkoi ne Gjiorkaster per te biseduar me te ashtuquajturat Komitete te Shpetimit.
Veprimi Kranidiotis ne te vertete duhet pare jo si nje veprim i njeanshem pavaresishte se ne ate kohe per shkak te strukturave qeveritare te formuara nga dorca te ndryshme poltike njera pale e ngriti zerin fort ndersa tjetra e cila kishte dore ne kete çeshtje te heshti. Çeshtja Kranidiotis pavaresisht se u mundua te anashkalohej nga Qeveria Greke, ishte sinjali me perfekt dhe shembulli me i qarte, se gjate Marsit te vitit 1997, ishte vete qeveria e Greqise ajo qe drejtonte levizjen per shkaterrimin e plote te Shqiperise.
Ne vijim shfaqen nje seri shkrimesh te shtypit grek lidhur me viziten si dhe Noten Verbale e Ministrise se Puneve te Jashtme te Shqiperise.
Kanali televiziv "Sky" 18 Mars 1997
"Sot mberriti ne jug te Shqiperise Zevendes Ministri i Puneve te Jashtme te vendit tone Z. Janos Kranidiotis, i cili u prit dhe shoqeruar nga Konsulli yne ne Gjirokaster Nikos Kanellas. Pas takimeve me komitetet e kryengritesve Z. Kranidiotis deklaroi Per mikrofonin tone:---- Degjuam me vemendje idete dhe pikepamjet e tyre ne lidhje me ate ç'ka po ndodh ne Shqiperi. Konstatojme se kemi nje pike te perbashket dhe ajo eshte mbeshtetja Per qeverine e Z. Fino. Ata kane kerkuar mbeshtetjen dhe ndihmen e Greqise, dhe ne te njejetn kohe shprehen konsideratat e tyre te larta, Per ndihmen humanitare qe ka dhene Greqia, nderhyrjen politike dhe rolin e greqise ne zhvillimet e krizes ne Shqiperi. Kerkesa e tyre eshte largimi i Berishes nga skena politike dhe nese Berisha nuk largohet atehere ata do te marshojne drejt Tiranes e do te krijojne nje keshill presidencial me pjesemarrjen e partive politike e te perfaqesive te kryengritesve ose do te sulmojne te gjitha qytetet ne jug te Tirane dhe do ta shkepusin ate plotesisht nga jugu duke formuar keshtu qeverine e jugut te Shqiperise----.
Me pas Zevendes Ministri i Puneve te jashtme Z. Kranidiotis vizitoi fshatin Derviçan dhe ne prani te gazetareve dhe grekerve te tjere deklaroi: ----Qellimi i Greqise eshte te mbeshtese helenizimin, i cili duhet te qendroje ne rrenjet e tij."
Axhensia e lajmeve "ANA" 20 Mars 1997

"Kranidiotis perfundon misionin dyditor ne Shqiperine e Jugut"
"Zevendes Sekretari I Puneve te Jashtme, Kranidiotis perundoi viziten e tij dy ditore ne Jug Shqiperise ju u takua me perfaqesuesit e minoritetit grek, autoritetet lokale dhe perfaqesuesit e komiteteve te qytetareve ne Gjorkaster.
Takimi me kryeministrin Bashkim Fino u anullua per shkak te pamundesise se ketij te fundit per te udhetuar drejt qytetit te tij. Qeveria greke hedh poshte pretendimet e Tiranes se vizita e Z, Kranidiotis ishte bere pa dijenine e saj pasi Kryeministri Fino ishte I njoftuar per kete. Nje note e leshuar nga Ministria e Jashtme e Shqiperise e dorezuar ne Ambasaden Greke ne Tirane u fokusua ne takimin midis zevendes  sekretarit dhe perfaqesuesve te kryengritesve ne Jug te Shqiperise. Nota terheq verejtjen se rebelet nuk njihen ligjerisht e per pasoje takimi eshte nje provokacion.
Por Kranidiotis u pergjigj akuzave te ngritura nga Tirana se:--Qeveria shqiptare ka qene e informuar per viziten time. Une e njoftova zotin Fino, personalisht. Zoti Fino na tha neve se ishim te mirpritur, prandaj edhe ne ndoqem procedurat formale. Ne shkuam ne Shqiperi per te mbeshtetur ate qe ka filluar.. Vizita na ndihmoi qe te kemi nj epamje te plotete situates ne Jug te Shqiperise te cilen do ta kolojme per shqyrtim ne qeverine greke, ne Bashkimin Europian dhe ne qeverine shqiptare. 
Te njejten gje perseriti edhe zedhenesi Reppas duke afirmuar se qeveria shqiptare ka qene ne dijeni ndersa mardheniet nuk do te demtohen nga ky veprim. Anullimi i takimit te zotit Kranididiotis me Z.Fino nuk kiste lidhje me demarshin e Ministrise se Jashtme Shqiptare. 
Nderkohe, Ministri I Jashtem Grek, Pangallos ben nje vizite ne Shkup. Ai vec te tjerash trajton krizen ne Shqiperi dhe rrezikun e perhapjes se saj. 
Zedhenesi Reppas tha sot para gazetareve se vizita e Zotit Pangaltos ne Shkup dhe Beograd lidhet direkt me situaten ne Shqiperi dhe sidomos lidhur me minoritetin shqiptar ne Kosove dhe Tetove. Vizita e Zotit Pangalos eshte nje inisiative greke dhe perben kontributin e Greqise ne perpjekjet per te shmangur destabilizimin ne Ballkan."
Axhensia Telgrafike Shqiptare "ATSH" 18 Mars 1997

"Note Verbale e Ministrise se Puneve te Jashtme te Shqiperise
Ministria e Puneve te Jashtme e Republikes se Shqiperise I paraqet komplimentat e saj Ministrise se Puneve te Jashtme te Republikes Greke dhe I shpreh rezervat e saj lidhur me viziten e bere sot me date 18 Mars 1997, ne Gjirokaster nga ana e Zevendes Ministrit te Puneve te Jashtme te Greqise Janos Kranidiotis.
Qeveriashqiptare ka vleresuar mbeshtetjen e pales greke si ne kuahdrin dypalesh ashtu edhe ne kuader te BE  se dhe te OSBE  se per zgjidhjen e krizes ne te cilen ndodhet aktualisht vendi yne. Ajo sinqerisht do te vleesonte cdo veprim konstruktiv te pales greke qe do te kontribuonte sadopak ne permiresimin e situates dhe daljen perfundimtare te vendit nga kjo krize.
Megjithe interesimin e zMinistrise se Puneve te Jashtme te Shqiperise lidhur me viziten e Kranidiotis, pala shqiptare, pra Ministria e Puneve te Jashtme dhe Ambasada Shqiptare ne Athine, jane njoftuar vetem formalisht per realizimin e kesaj vizite. Lidhur me kete vizite, nga qeveria greke nuk eshte marre miratimi paraprak ne parim dhe vleresimi I pales shqiptare per dobine e kesaj vizite ne keto momente kur ne Shqiperi ndodhet aktualisht nje mision shumepalesh i BE  se dhe i OSBE  se neperberje te te cilit ka edhe disa perfaqesues greke. Vetem disa ore para realizimit te kesaj vizite pala shqiptare eshte vene para faktit te kryer se kjo vizite do te behet.
Ne kohen kur Qeveria Shqiptare e Pajtimit Kombetar e Kryeministrit Fino ne kantakte e bashkepunim te ngushte me OSBE  ne dhe BE  ne po ben perpjekje kolosale per zgjidhjen e krizes dhe stabilizimin e situates ne vend, takimet e zhvilluara nga Kranidiotis ne Gjirokaster edhe me forca te cilat vetem ata e dine se cfare perfaqesojne duket se jane nje injorim I organieve legjitime dhe instirucioneve zyrtare shqiptare, por ne te njejten kohe perbejne veprime te cilat cojne ne acarimin e metejshem te situates ne Shqiperi. Ne menyre te vecante, deklara e Z. Kranidiotis per nevojen e nje zgjidhje politike eshte nje inkurajim per veprime jo institucionale. Zgjidhjen politike e kane percaktuar partite politike shqiptare duke miratuar ne takimin me Presidentin e Republikes platformen e pajtimit kombetar te cilen gjithashtu e ka pershendetur edhe Kryeministri Simitis.
Ministria e Puneve te Jashtme e Republikes se Shqiperise, duke perseirtur edhe nje here rezervat e saj lidhur me viziten e Zevendesministrit te Puneve te Jashtme te Greqise, Z. Karnidiotis ne Gjirokaster perfiton nga rasti ti terheqe vemendjen Minsitrise se Puneve te Jashtme te Republikes Greke qe veprime te tilla te mos perseriten ne te ardhmen".
Axhensia e lajmeve "ANA" 20 Mars 1997
"Ministri I Jashtem Grek Pangallos zhvilloi bisedime me Presidentin Milosheviç dhe Ministrin e Puneve te Jashtme te Yugosllavise Milan Milutinovic. Ata u fokusuan ne krizen shqiptare.
Gjate bisedes se tij Zoti Pangallos u ndal ne keto pika:
-Rivendosja e stabilitetit politik ne Shqiperi;
-Kontroll i rrepte mbi kufijte per te evituar trafiqet e armeve droges etj.
-Bashkepunim midis minsitrive te Mbrojtjes te dy vendeve. 
Zoti Pangallos nenvizoi nevojen e bashkepunimit te dendur midis Greqise, FYROM  it dhe Jugosllavise me qellim qe te formulohet nje qendrim i perbashket ne takimin e Ministrave te Jashtem qe do te mbahet ne Selanik me 9 Qershor.
Zoti Pangallos tha se perhapja e krizes shqiptare ne provincen serbe te Kosoves dhe ne rajone te tjera te Jugosllavise duhet te shmanget me çdo çmim."
Buletini "Athens News" 20 Mars 1997

"Sikur Berisha te jipte doreheqjen"
"Drama e sterzgjatur ne Shqiperi duket sikur nuk ka te mbaruar, tamam ne nje kohe kur njerezit menduan se pak stabilitet ne situaten tejet te tensionuar kishte filluar me ardhjen ne fuqi te qverise ekumenike te Bashkim Finos, kur Presidenti Sali Berisha refuzon te jap doreheqjen. Refuzimi i "njeriut te forte" te Shqiperise nuk i permbush kerkesat kryesore te protestuesve. Berisha mund ta ç'tensionoje situaten nese do te jipte doreheqjen vetem disa ore para ultimatumit te kryengritesve.
.........Ridalja impresive ne skene e liderit Socialit Fatos Nano, tregon se ka alternative tjeter perveç Berishes. Nese pritja popullore qe ju be Nanos heren e pare qe ridoli ne skene mund te quhet tregues, atehere Nano mund te veproje si force e moderuar dhe stabilizuese qe do ti ktheje vendit qetesine. Natyrisht kthimi ne normalitet do te ndodhe vetem kur Berisha te jape doreheqjen. Persa kohe qe ai do te refuzoje te degjoje te tjeret dhe te vazhdoje te sillet si patriarku i popullit shqiptar, qe ai ne te vertete nuk eshte, situata do te keqesohet edhe metej......."
(Artikulli i meposhtem eshte shkruar nga Dr. Dimitrios Trintaphillous, Zv/drejtor i Fondacionit Helenik per Politiken e Jashteme dhe Europiane ELIAMEP, i cili gjate pjesemarrjes se tij ne Konferencen "Per Sigurimin Demokratik dhe Stabilitetin rajonal" te organizuar me 15 shkurt 1999 ne Tirane, pati takime te veçanta me te dy liderit e permendur ne artikullin e mesiperm duke shprehur konsideraten e tij te larte per te dy politikanet Shqiptare. Z. Trintaphillous ka mbrojtur doktoraten me teme "Minoritet ne Ballkan", ku eshte perqendruar ne çeshtjen e Kosoves, dhe ka hedhur tezen se populli Shqiptar ne Kosove nuk eshte gje tjeter veçse minoritet).
Gazeta "Adhezmeftos Tipos" 21 Mars 1997

"Kembe Italiani ne Shqiperi. Zbarkim ushtarak ne Shqiperi nen masken e ndihmes humanitare qe ndermorren Italianet"
Gazeta "Kathimerini" 26 Mars 1997

"Bisedimet e Nanos me Xhohaxhopulos, Kranidiotis, dhe Pecalnikos,
te rendesishme"
"Bisedimet dhe takimet e udheheqesit te Partise Socialiste te Shqiperise, Fatos Nano ne Selanik me qeveritare Grek, pavaresisht karakterit privat e jozyrtar te vizites se tij ne Greqi, ishin shume te rendesishme. Udheheqesi socialist u takua dhe bisedoi me Xohaxopulos, Kranidiotis dhe Pecalnikon per zhvillimet e fundit dhe u informua per inisiativat greke. Pavaresisht se te dyja palet iu shmangen deklaratave zyrtare ne shtyp, nga burime te sigurta mesohet se Z. Nano kerkoi mbeshtetjen e komunitetit nderkombetar dhe sidomos te Qeverise greke ndaj qeverise se pajtimit kombetar dhe shprehu kerkesen e tij Per shuarjen e krizes me mjete politike. Nano siguroi qeveritaret greke se incidenti i krijuar nga pala shqiptare, me rastin e vizites se Kranidiotit ne Gjirokaster, quhet tashme i kaluar dhe se zhvillimet brenda rradheve te partise socialist jane nen kontroll e tij."
Gazeta "Elefterotipia" 26 Mars 1997

"Takime misterioze te Nanos me Xhohaxhopulin, Kranidiotin e Pecalinkon"
Nje vello misterioze ka mbuluar çeshtjen e vizites se udheheqesit te partise Socialiste te Shqiperise, Fatos Nano, ne Selanik dhe eshte ka mbetur pa shpjegim qellimi i tij, nderkohe qe Qeveria Greke beri te pamunduren Per ta mbajtur te fshehte kete gje dhe u mundua te mbaj ne distance shtypin dhe median.
Ministri i Maqedonise e Thrakes, Pecalnikos, u shpreh se qellimi i vizites eshte thjesht privat, dhe se Nano ka ardhur ne greqi vetem Per te kaluar disa dite me familjen e tij dhe te gezoje disa momente humane.
Ne te njeten kohe burime te ndryshme pohojne Per gazeten se Nano do te udhetoj Per ne Athine, dhe do te pritet nga Simitis dhe Pangallos. Megjithate Ministri i Mbrojtjes Xhohaxhopulos nuk deshiroi te bente asnje koment para medias dhe shtypit duke thene se ishte nje takim miqesor. Zv. Ministri i Puneve te Jashtme Kranidiotis pasi bisedoi rreth njeore me zotin Nano, tha para gazetareve se -siç e dini Z. Nano ndodhet ketu Per nje vizite private Per te pare familjen e tij. Une e takova miqesisht dhe patem nje shkembim mendimesh rreth gjendjes ne Shqiperi dhe krizes qe po perballon vendi. Takimi ishte mjaft interesant."
Gazeta "Adezmeftos Tipos" 26 Mars 1997

"Çfar fsheh vizita e Fatos Nanos"
"Çfar morri me vete Fatos Nano?"
"Ajo mund te ish gjitheçka, por vetem private.........nuk ishte vizita e Nanos ne Selanik, i cili u takua me dy anetare te larte te Keshillit te Mbrojtjes se Greqise."
Gazeta "Adezmeftos Tipos" 26 Mars 1997

"Mos na lini tani"
Kryetari i sillogut te Himarioteve u beri thirrje te gjitheve Per te ndihmuar helenizmin ne keto dite te veshtira qe po kalon ne Shqiperi.
Gjate drekes ne restorantin ne sheshin Mavili, merrnin pjese edhe avokati i njohur Likurezos dhe deputete te tjere.
Ne fund te ketij takimi miqesor pjesemarresit nxorren keto konkluzione:
1-Njohja e komunitetit kombetar Grek, i cili shtypet sistematikisht nag Qeveria e Tiranes vitet e fundit.
2-Rifunksionimi i te gjitha shkollave greke qe mbylli Enver Hoxha dhe vazhdon ti mbaje te mbyllura edhe rregjimi i Berishes, pavaresisht kerkesave pafund te himarioteve.
3- Ushtrimi i te gjitha lirive fetare dhe zgjerimi i veprimtarive kulturore.
4- Krijimi i kushteve te sigurta Per qendrimin e banoreve te zones ne menyre qe te kete zhvillim ekonomik e shoqeror, si dhe kuader ligjor.
5- Investimeve ne kete rajon dhe pranimi nga ana e qeverise shqiptare per hapjen e linjes detare Korfuz-Himare.
6- Ndihme ekonomike nga Greqia.
7- Prezence e forcave ushtarake greke ne kete zone, ne kuader te iniciativave paqeruajtese te komunitetit nderkombetar, te cilet do te veprojne fuqishem ne qetesimin e situates.
Ne kete takim u be thirrje per ndihme ekonomike ne Himare dhe Per kete gje te interesuarit mund te komunikojne me kete sillog ne numrin e telefonit 6429828, ose mund te vendosin kontributet e tyre financiare ne llogarine me numer 82813004, te degeve te Bankes Tregetare greke."
Gazeta "Eksusia" 26 Mars 1997

"E humbet lojen Greqia"
"Kapele italiane, ne Shqiperi"
Gazeta "Elefteros Tipos" 26 mars 1997

"Boshatiset Epiri i Veriut. Minoritaret kerkojne strehe per ti shpetuar mafies shqiptare"

----------


## pelin

Klod,

ke marre persiper nje barre te rende duke dashur ta diskutosh kete ngjarje ne menyre te paanshme.

  Aq shume jane politizuar ngjarjet e '97, aq shume jane perjashtuar nga kronika dhe analiza  protagonistet dhe vuajtesit e vertete (njerezit e thjeshte) ,saqe shumica dermuese e atyre  qe shkruajne mbi ato ngjarje,deshirat dhe interpretimet personale i marrin per prova me se te sigurta,si vete te verteten.

Ngjarjet e 1997 aq sa ishin te renda ,po aq ishin dhe nje shans per te gjithe ne shqiptaret per te zbritur ne truallin e qendrueshem te realitetit, per t'u liruar nga ideologjizmat partiake,per te kuptuar me ne fund se toleranca eshte virtyt, eshte mbijetese.

Po me sa duket "besnikeria" jone ndaj 'liderit' qenka profetike, qenka gjenetike, qenka e mallkuar...

Nuk besoj se mund t'ia dalesh mbane megjithate te uroj sukses, qofsha i gabuar.

----------


## Iceberg

*Pjesa e Trete*
Ky material i medias greke me tere kete intensitet dhe angazhim tregon qarte se sa me padurim e priti opinioni grek kolapsin e Shqiperise per te cilin aq shume kishin punuar. Por ky nuk ishte vetem nje angazhim sa per angazhim. Kjo do te kishte shkallet e tjera destruktive e cila e marre se bashku do te perbente ashtu siç ndodhi ne te vertete grushtin e shtetit ne Shqiperi dhe pushtimin politik-ekonomik-kulturor te vendit tone ne vitin 1997. Pikesepari kjo do te realizohej duke vene ne krye te puneve njerezit te cilet tashme do ta realizonin skenarin brenda vendit. 
Objektivat kryesore per shkaterrimin e plote te Shqiperise do te ishin:
1.- Te realizohej stanjacioni ekonomik pas nje zhvillimi te menjehereshem te ekonomise shqiptare gjate viteve 1994-1996. Ky zhvillim perbente nje kercenim ne te ardhmen Per greqine fqinje, pasi do te thithte kapital te huaj dhe do te sillte investime te fuqishme ne te gjithe sektoret e ekonomise se vendit, dhe veçanerisht, industrine e burimeve minerare si ate te kromit, bakrit etc; bujqesi, dhe turizem. Rreth 3.800 firma te huaja qe operonin ne Shqiperi deri ne ditet para revolucionit te vitit 1997, e lane Shqiperine per tu zevendesuar nga firmat mafioze greke, duke nderhyre thelle keshtu ne te ardhmen ekonomike te vendit tone. Sot firma si Sarandopulos e cila ka investuar tek qeveritaret Shqiptare dhe ka sabotuar ndertimin e te gjitha tenderave qe ka fituar deri tani ne Shqiperi, e shume te tjera si kjo kane marre persiper shkaterrimin edhe me te tjeskajshem te eknonomise shqiptare duke e monopolizuar ate ne doren e tyre dhe duke thithur fondet per rindertimin e Shqiperise nga Banka Boterore, Banka Europiane per Zhvillim e Bashkimi Europian. 
Duhej te shkaterrohej Shqiperia ne menyre qe me ane te kredive dhe ndihmave financiare te dhena nga Bashkimi Europian, keto fonde te drejtoheshin nga Greqia zyrtare dhe me pas te perfitohej nga interesi i tyre financiar.
Duhej te rrenohej çdo sipermarrje e investitoreve shqiptar ne vend per prodhimin bujqesor dhe shfrytezimin e prodhimeve bujqesore sidomos ne jug te Shqiperise, ne menyre qe te sigurohej importi nga Greqia, i te gjitha produkteve ushqimore e bujqesore, nga magazinat greke te produkteve te pashitura ne tregjet europiane.
Duhej te digjeshin dhe shkaterroheshin te gjitha pyjet, vreshtat dhe ullishtat e jugut te Shqiperise ne menyre qe kjo pjese kaq produktive e ekonomise Shqiptare te mos riperterihej me dhe te mos u krijonte konkurence Greqise ne tregjet boterorei pikerisht ne momentin kur investitore angleze, gjermane, austriake dhe hollandeze kishin filluar te interesoheshin per investime serioze ne vend.
Duhej te futej ne dore sistemi financiar, duke privatizuar te gjitha bnakat shqiptare nga ana e firmave greke, dhe duke ndermarre transferimin e parave nepermejt hapjes se gjashte bankave private greke. 
Duhej te sabotohej prodhimi ne vend i naftes dhe gazit per ta kthyer Greqine ne nje trampolin te kalimit te ketyre produkteve nga Lindja e Mesme ne tregun shqiptar per perfitimet e veta. 
Duhej te mos kryhej liçensimi i kompanive greke te naftes dhe petrolit, te cilat duhej te krijonin monopol ne tregun shqiptar. 
Nje rrenim te papare duhet te pesonte e tere industria e prodhimit te materialeve te ndertimit, sidomos ajo e çimentos dhe hekurit, thjesht per ta kthyer Shqiperine ne treg te produkteve te prodhuara ne Greqi. Po keshtu Shqipria duhej te behej konsumatore e materialeve te ndertimit, te skaduara greke te prodhuara enkas per tregun primitiv shqiptar.
Duhej te bindeshin shqiptaret me ane te propagandes pro-greke, se "Greqia eshte vend bujar dhe po na mban 500 mije shqiptare" pavaresisht dhunes qe perdoret ndaj tyre, dhe gjithe propagandes raciste ne Greqi qe shqiptaret jane burim i kriminalitetit.
Bumi ekonomik qe kishte filluar ne Shqiperi, enthusiazmi me te cilin populli shqiptar e perqafoi demokracine, dhe ekonomine e tregut, venia ne pune e burimeve natyrore nepermjet nje fluksi te investimeve te huaja, do te ishin nje rrezik per Greqine. Nuk mund te mos kihet parasyshe fakti qe, nje destinacion i ri turistik per amerikanet, gjermanet, anglezet, francezet, zvicerianet e sa e sa vendeve te tjera europiane sic do te ishte Shqiperia, e virgjera natyrore e Mesdheut, do te sillte nje reduktim te jashtezakonshuem te te ardhurave te Greqise nga industria e turizmit qe eshte baza e saj ekonomike. Shqiperia, nuk eshte vetem vendi i " Tre S-ve" siç thuhet ne gjuhen e turizmit (Sun, Sand, Sea) diell, rere, dete, por edhe i qendrave te mrekullueshme arkeologjike, historike e fetare. Te gjitha keto shtrihen ne nje largesi maksimale prej 400 km ne territorin shqiptar dhe perfshijne kultura me te lashta se ato greke dhe deshmojne te gjitha kulturat e kombit me te lashte te Ballkanit, qe nga ajo prehistorike e deri tek ajo moderne. Duke shkaterruar nje pjese te ekonomise shqiptare dhe duke monopolizuar pjesen tjeter, Greqia mundesoi pengimin e fillimit te ndertimit te infrastruktures ne Shqiperi, duke hapur mbeshtetur dhe investuar revolucionin te vitit 1997 dhe forcat destruktive ne jug te Shqiperise, per te perhapur panik dhe frike tek shqiptaret dhe ti verbuar ata duke i dhene jugut te Shqiperise nje imazh shkaterrues. 
2- Duhej te shkaterrohej ushtria, ne menyre qe Shqiperia te ishte e paafte per tu vete mbrojtur si dhe me ane te shitjes se armeve nga Shqiperia ne Kosove te ndahej kapitali i nxjerre nga kjo shitje. Prandaj ne krye te ushtrise duhej te vinin gjenerale, oficere dhe ushtarake te cilet kane mbushur moshen e pensionit, duke mos i lene rruge keshtu gjithe ushtarakeve te rinje shqiptar te specializuar dhe shkolluar ne akademite me te fuqishme te botes. Ne kete menyre do te ishte me kollaj te mbushej ushtria shqiptare me anetare te minoritetit grek te cilet do te mundesonin pengimin e mjaft marreveshjeve, bashkepunimit, dhe kontratave me aleatet e Shqiperise SHBA-te, Turqine dhe Gjermanine. Nderkohe Parlamenti I kallashnikoveve duhej te perterinte mandatin e Gardes Pretoriane Greke te Qeveritareve shqiptare per ta ruajtur ate ne cdo moment kur populli shqiptar do te reagonte ndaj dhunes e rivendosjes se komunizmit ne vend.
Duhej te hapeshin depot e armatimeve dhe te shperndaheshin armet nga me te lehtat deri tek me te rendat ne menyre qe Shqiptari te pasqyrohej perpara botes se civilizuar si njeri primitiv.
3- Te futej ne dore Sherbimi informativ dhe te diskretitohej ai i meparshmi i cili ndonese jo me forcen e duhur, kishte filluar te ndalonte veprimtarine e agjentures greke e sidomos ate qe vepronte nen petkun e zi te prifterinjeve te Kishes Ortodokse Greke. Duhej te deskretitohej Shqiperia si nje vend qe mbeshtet terrorizmin duke e kanalizuar ate ne terrorizem islamik lidhur me terrorizmin nderkombetar per shkak te shumices se popullsise se vet muslimane, ne menyre qe te ngjallte panik ne arenen nderkomebtare.
Duhej te infiltrohej ne administraten e larte te Shteteve te Bashkuara dhe pikerisht CIA me ane te drejtuesve te saj me te larte, ne menyre qe te sigurohej ftohja e marredhenieve Shqiptaro-Amerikane duke e inkuadruar Shqiperine nder vendet baze mbeshtetese te terrorizmit anti-amerikan ne bote dhe duke e futur ate ne axhenden e vendeve qe qytetaret amerikane nuk duhej te udhetobin per arsye sigurie.
Duhej te mundesohej mbyllja e Ambasades Amerikane ne Tirane me ane te mbeshtetjes se lobit grek ne SHBA-te ne menyre qe qytetaret shqiptare qe do te aplikonin per probleme vizash e konsullore, te paguanin shuma te majme per te udhetuar ne Athine per çdo çeshtje konsullore. 
4- Duhej te vihej diplomacia shqiptare nen kontrollin e sherbimeve greke dhe çdo levizje e diplomacise shqiptare te komandohej nga Athina. Duhej te reduktohej niveli diplomatik i Shqiperise ne vende kyçe si SHBA-te, Turqi, Britani e Madhe, Gjermani per te lene fare jashte dore me pas perfaqesite diplomatike ne vendet islamike. Duhej te instruktoheshin gjithe diplomatet e emeruar nga qeverite aktuale per te mos diskutuar kurre dhe per te mos bere asnje demarsh diplomatik per çeshtjen e Kosoves si dhe per tu shprehur gjithemone pro-politikes se fqinjesise Shqiptaro-Greke ne Ballkan. Duhej lançuar ideja se Ballkani eshte i Ballkansve dhe se kufijte duhen hequr, duke krijuar keshtu nje Federate Pan-Ballkanike, e cila do te ishte ne dem te shqiptareve. 
5- Duhej shkaterruar kultura ilire duke rrembyer dhe prishur çdo relike te periudhes ilire, dhe duke djegur e plaçkitur biblotekat, shkollat dhe universitetet e Shqiperise. Duhej hedhur Per here te pare ideja e ndasise jug-veri ne Shqiperi Per te kryer me mire perçarjen e vendit.
6- Me se fundi por jo me me pak rendesi, konkurenca e ashper e tregut ne nje rajon si Ballkani me nje komunikim te kufizuar e alternuar me qellimet e erreta shoviniste primitive greke dhe te mbeshtetura nga formacione anti-shqiptare te majta ne vendin tone, ishin ato qe sollen realizmin e komplotit greko  komunist ndaj Shqiperise me vitin 1997 dhe qe vazhdon te zbatohet edhe sot.

Ne vend te epilogut
Marredheniet Shqiptaro - Greke pas revolucionit te vitit 1997 e deri sot.
Media greke e shkruar dhe elektronike eshte nje nder indikatoret me te mire qe i jipen ne dore cilitdo shqiptar qe ka predispoziten te degjoje, te lexoje dhe te vleresoje ate cfare I ndodhi Shqiperise me 1997. Por keto materiale te medias greke te athereshme nuk do te kishin ndonje vlere aq te madhe ne se do te hidheshin ne leter ose ne valet e radios thjesht per kronike. Keto materiale nuk do te kishin vleren qe kane po te mos kishin qene preludi i asaj qe po ndodh sot ne Shqiperi
Me ardhjen ne fuqi te qeverise se Pajtimit Kombetar dhe sidomos pas futjes ne Shqiperi te forces shumekombeshe, pra Misionit Alba, edhe presioni i hapur pro-grek ndaj Shqiperise pati nje renie te theksuar. Kjo ndodhi per dy arsye kryesore: E para, Shqiperia hyri ne valen e zgjedhjeve te pergjithshme te 29 Qershorit 1997, dhe duke pare revolten mbare popullore qe shpertheu ne te gjithe vendin si dhe daljen ne skenen politike te figurave me anti-shqiptare, qarqe te caktuara greke, filluan te vepronin nen mburojen e ketyre te fundit, pasi nuk kish me nevoje te dilej hapur. Gjithashtu, shume nga keto figura politike te ekstremit te majte u specializuan ne Greqi para dhe gjate diteve te revolucionit te 1997-es, pra ishin instruktuar mire, per formen e qeverisjes se mepasshme ne Shqiperi dhe kthesen qe duhej marre ne formulimin e politikes se jashtme te Shqiperise, duke e lene vendin pa nje platforme kombetare. Po keshtu, qarqe te caktuar greke investuan mjaft mire ne elektoratin shqiptar te para zgjedhjeve, i cili ne ato momente ishte konfuz, i paqarte, i lodhur dhe frikesuar nga lufta dhe i traumatizuar nga humbja e parave te humbura ne skemat piramidale. Ky lloj investimi siguroi edhe fitoren ne nje plan te gjere te shume figurave te koalicionit "Aleanca per Shtetin" edhe ne zona elektorale qe historikisht kishin qene te prirura nga e djathta dhe partite nacionaliste shqiptare.
Se dyti, fillimi i operacionit "Alba" ne Shqiperi solli aktore te rinje ne token Shqiptare, dhe jo vetem kaq por edhe nje ndarje kantonale te zonave te influeneces se shteteve te ndryshme pjesemarrese ne kete operacion si ne vitet 1920. Pra qarqet greke nuk mund te vepronin me hapur ne token Shqiptare ne nje moment qe filloi edhe influenca e vendeve te tjera Europiane me ane te trupave ushtarake te cilat u kamufluan nen ombrellen e ruajtjes se ndihmes humanitare. Por megjithe renien e revanshit grek ndaj Shqiperise gjate muajve Maj-Qershor 1997, gjithe politika greke ndaj Shqiperise mori nje pamje te re pas zgjedhjeve te manipuluara parlamentare. Ardhja ne fuqi e koalicionit te majte "Aleanca per Shtetin" lehtesoi perfundimisht qendrimin grek ndaj vendit tone si dhe mundesoi kryerjen e shume planeve per aneksimin ekonomik, politik dhe ushtarak te Shqiperise. Ky aneksim u mundesua edhe me teper nga dobesimi i te djathtes Shqiptare dhe kaosi i madh qe e pershkroi te djathten ne muajt dhe dy vitet me pas. Nese do te analizonim sot marredheniet Shqiptaro-Greke pas zgjedhjeve te Qershorit te vitit 1997, atehere do te mund te qartesoheshim edhe se ne cilat aspekte te jetes politike, shoqerore dhe ekonomike shqiptare, fqinji yne jugor nderhyri fuqimisht per te bere gjunjezimin e plote te Shqiperise zyrtare ndaj tij.
1- Gjate ketyre tre viteve te fundit, vizitat e qeveritareve shqiptare ne Greqi kane qene te panumerta dhe ne disbalance me vizitat qe jane kryer ne vende te tjera perendimore te cilat konsiderohen pika kyçe ne politiken e jashtme Shqiptare. Ne çdo vizite qeveritare qe eshte kryer ne Greqi, qeveritaret shqiptare kane marre mesazhin e dhenies se ndihmave financiare apo kredive pa afat dhe me afat, prej miliona dhramish dhe mijera dollaresh, prej te cilave asnjera prej tyre nuk eshte realizuar deri tani.
2- Pas perfundimit te misionit "Alba" ne Shqiperi dhe largimit te trupave te huaja nga vendi, te vetmit qe qendruan ne Shqiperi ishin 200 a me teper ushtare greke. Qendrimi i ushtareve grek ne Shqiperi u be pa asnje mandat te caktuar apo marreveshje ushtarake nen kuadrin e ndonje institucioni ndrekombetar. Perkundrazi Qeveria Shqiptare e justifikoi qendrimin e trupave greke me ndihmesen qe ato do te jipjnin ne mbrojtjen e spitalit ushtarak ne Tirane. Ky perben nje fakt sa qesharak aq edhe te hidhur, kur mendon se nje shtet i pavaruar, dhe sovran i formuar 80- vjet me pare nuk ka fuqi te mbroje institucionet e veta ushtarake. Gjithashtu kurre nuk u shtrua pyetja se kundra kujt do ti mbronin ushtaret grek institucionet shqiptare, kunder vete shqiptareve? 
Ne gjuhen politike ky pranim i trupave te huaja ne token e nje shteti sovran do te thote pushtim nga ushtria e huaj dhe dorezim pa kushte ndaj nje vendi te huaj. Per me teper kjo ndodh ne nje kohe kur Qeveria Greke nuk e ka hequr akoma ligjin e luftes qe eshte vendosur ne Greqi qe ne vitin 1940 gjate luftes Italo-Greke. Pavaresisht gjithe deklaratave te bera ne kohera te ndryshme qe pas rivendosjes se marredhenieve diplomatike midis Greqise dhe Shqiperise ne vitet 1970, ne baze te ligjit no. 13 te vitit 1944, ligjerisht Shqiperia akoma perben nje "Vend Armik" ne kalendrat zyrtare greke. Pra, mbajtja e nje trupe ushtarake ne nje vend qe ligjerisht akoma ekziston si "Vend Armik" ne aspektin juridik dhe politik perben nje pushtim te plote te Shqiperise nga Greqia fqinje. Misioni i vertete i trupave greke ne Shqiperi doli hapur gjate ngjarjeve te 14 Shtatorit, te cilat ne te vertete perbejne nje puç tjeter ushtarak por jo nga ana e opozites Shqiptare siç eshte trumpetuar dhe trumpetohet edhe sot nga shtypi dhe media e majte ne Shqiperi, por puç ushtarak i organizuar nga trupat Greke ne Shqiperi dhe misionaret qeveritare ne shqiptare te cilet u kishin dhene mandatin per te shtypur çdo lloj zemerimi mbare popullor qe mund te kercenonte planet greko-komuniste ne vendin tone.
3- Siç eshte thene edhe me larte, politika Greke ndaj Shqiperise gjate dhjetevjeçarit te fundit ka pasur edhe bazen e vet ne vendin tone me ane te misionit qe ka luajtur kleri ortodoks grek ne Shqiperi. Me ane te parave te derdhura nga kisha ortodokse greke eshte bere e mundur ndertimi i kishave ortodokse greke ne Shqiperi, 90% e tyre ne jug te vendit. Nese deri sot qeverite Greke nuk kane pushuar se deklaruari se Greqia eshte gjithemone e gatshme te ndihmoje nga ana financiare Shqiperine fqinje, nuk do te kish qene disa here me mire, qe ne vend te miliona dollareve te derdhura ne Shqiperi per ndertimin e kishave, te ishin ngritur industri dhe qendra prodhimi te cilat do te punesonin mijera Shqiptare ne menyre qe krahu me i ri i punes ne vendin tone te mos merrte rruget e kurbetit per te ndertuar ekonomine personale, duke rimekembur ato pjese te ekonomise greke te cilat ishin lene pas dore ne Greqi? Ne baze te kushtetutes Greke, kisha ortodokse greke eshte pjese e shtetit, pra keto para te hedhura per kishen ortodokse perbejne nje politike zyrtare greke. Shqiptaret do te ishin disa here me te lumtur dhe te kenaqur nese do te kishin tre fabrika ne token e tyre sesa dhjete kisha e katedrale. Pra politika e hapjes se kishave ortodokse greke dhe e nxjerrjes jashte loje te kishes Autoqefale Shqiptare, gjate tre viteve te fundit, perbejne nje politike zyrtare greke per te helenizuar dhe asimiluar jugun e Shqiperise duke plotesuar ne kete menyre me se miri endrren greke te "Vorio-Epirit", me ane te idese se hedhur shpesh nga Greqia se çdo ortodoks shqiptar eshte grek.
4- Minoriteti grek ne Shqiperi gjate tre viteve te fundit ka sherbyre mese miri si nje nga kupolat e politikes Greke ne vendin tone. Jo vetem i eshte lene hapsire per tu perfaqesuar mese mire ne administraten e larte shteterore te vendit dhe ushtri, por ka arritur te marre edhe poste ministeriale kyçe ne qeverite e viteve te fundit. Kjo politike e luajtur nga qeverite shqiptare qe pas vitit 1997, ka qene krye keput e njeaneshme, pasi Shqiperia ka arritur jo vetem ti krijoj kushtet me optimale anetareve te ketij minoriteti, por asnje here nuk ka ngritur çeshtjen e perfaqesimit politik te arvanitasve ne Greqi te cilet ne numer jane dhjetra apo qindra here me teper dhe origjina e tyre shqiptare si dhe te drejtat per arsimim e perfaqesim politik, gjithemone jane mohuar nga Greqia zyrtare.
Tashme vendi yne jo vetem ka arritur te pranoje rezoluta dhe ligje europiane te serviruara nga bashkesia europiane, per njohjen e minoriteteve ne vend, te cilat akoma nuk jane votuar nga vende me me teper eksperience demokratike se Shqiperia dhe me pakica disa here me te medha se Shqiperia, por ka arritur te kerkoje zyrtarisht nga institucionet nderkombetare ndihme per te njohur gjuhen dhe per te bere ligjerisht te mundur ne te gjitha shkollat e territorit Shqiptar gjuhen e ketyre pakicave. Keshtu, politikane dhe qeveritare shqiptare pranojne zyrtarisht kerkesat zyrtare te Greqise per te njohur gjuhen greke si gjuhe te dyte ne te gjitha shkollat shqiptare ne vendit tone, dhe per te arritur kete kerkojne ndihme ne dyert e institucioneve te huaja ne Shqiperi, per ti paraqitur parlamentit shqiptar per miratim ligjin "Mbi njohjen dhe perdorimin zyrtar te gjuheve te minoriteteve ne territorin e Republikes se Shqiperise".
Ne kete rast lind pyetja po Greqia dhe Maqedonia a e kane votuar me pare kete rezolute te Keshillit te Europes?. Sa shkolla shqiptare ka ne Greqi, kur dihet numri i stermadh i emigranteve shqiptar qe jetojne atje, pa marr parasysh arvanitasit e pafund te cilet ligjerisht nuk njihen fare?
Ne te gjitha takimet dhe vizitat e ndermarra nga qeveritaret shqiptare te viteve pas revolucionit, asnje here nuk eshte folur per hapjen e shkollave shqipe ne Greqi, pasi politika qe ka luajtur Tirana zyrtare ndaj popullsise se saj ne Greqi ka qene dhe mbetet edhe me anti-shqiptare se ajo greke vete. 
Nje pasqyre e qarte e te drejtave per arsimim qe gezon minoriteti greke ne Shqiperi eshte dhene nga Axhensia Telgrafike Shqiptare me 8 janar 1999: "Gjate vitit shkollor 1998-1999, nder 2 615 femije te pakicave greke e maqedonase qe mesojne ne gjuhen e tyre amtare ne Shqiperi, 1 670 nxenes i perkasin minoritetit grek. Ata vazhdojne rregullisht mesimet ne shkollat 8 vjeçare ne 4 rrethet e vendit, Gjirokaster, Sarande, Delvine e Permet. Per femijet e pakices greke funksinojne 26 shkolla fillore dhe 40 shkolla 8 vjeçare. Vetem ne 11 prej tyre ata mesojne bashke me simoshataret shqiptare. Per te arsimuar keta femije jane punesuar rreth 300 mesimdhenes, 271 nga te cilet i perkasin minoritetit grek dhe jane trajnuar nga ana profesionale ne Greqi. Ne shkollat e ciklit te ulet, 90 % e lendeve zhvillohet greqisht, ndersa ne ciklin e larte te arsimit te detyruar ky raport shkon ne 60 % greqisht dhe 40 % shqip. Krahas 4 shkollave te mesme qe funksionojne ne fshatrat e rretheve te mesiperme, ne qytetin e Gjirokastres prej vitesh qendron e hapur dhe shkolla pedagogjike, ku pergatiten mesues per femijet e pakices greke. Gjate vitit shkollor 1998-1999, ketu studiojne 133 te rinj dhe japin mesimin e greqishtes 20 mesues. Ne Universitetet e Gjirokastres e te Tiranes funksionojne departamentet e mesimit te gjuhes greke". 
Perkundrazi jo vetem, qe nuk eshte diskutuar asnje here e drejta per arsimim e shqiptareve ne Greqi, ne gjuhen e tyre ametare, por nuk eshte bere asnje note zyrtare nga ana e Ministrise se Puneve te Jashtme, per keqtrajtimin e emigranteve shqiptare ne Greqi, per mos-zbatimin e legalizimit te emigranteve Shqiptare, per debimet dhe rrahjet ne kufi te panumerta, sidomos ne momente acarimesh politike nderpartiake ne Shqiperi. Kur Qeverite Shqiptare te tre viteve te fundit nuk kane kerkuar asnje here te drejtat e emigranteve tane ne Greqi, mund te merret me mend se çeshtja Çame nuk ka qene asnje here prezente ne asnje bisedim zyrtar dypalesh, ne asnje tryeze negociatash shqiptaro-greke, biles eshte neglizhuar ne menyren me te turpshme, edhe sa here media shqiptare e ka shtruar thjesht si pyetje para kyeministrave dhe zyrtareve te dy vendeve. Jo vetem kaq por qeverite aktuale te Shqiperise kane arritur edhe te nderhyjne dhunshem ndaj protestave te organizuara nga Çamet ne sheshet e Tiranes, gjate vizitave te autoriteteve greke ne Shqiperi. Çeshtja Çame filloi te rihapet vetem pas Luftes se Kosoves, ne momentin qe nacionalistet shqiptare moren krah nga perkrahja e madhe qe aleatet e Shqiperise treguan gjate luftes se Kosoves, dhe parti te djathta shqiptare filluan te rimarin kthesen e duhur persa i perket çeshtjes kombetare shqiptare. Megjithate akoma edhe sot, shume shqiptare nuk dine akoma ose dine shume pak mbi vertetesine e çeshtjes Çame, mbi masakrat dhe kerkesat legjitime te Shqiptareve te Çamerise, te cilat jo vetem qe nuk kerkohen nga qeveria aktuale Shqiptare por ato mohohen dhe perbuzen me qellimin kryesor "te mos prishjes se marredhenieve Shqiptaro-Greke". Ne nje moment qe Turqit e Thrakes perendimore, e maqedonasit e Greqise veriore kane filluar te kerkojne te drejtat e tyre per njohje si minoritete etnike ne Greqi dhe jo ne kuadrin e "minoritetit musliman" siç jane quajtur deri tani nga greket, Greqia zyrtare, vazhdon te mohoje qenien e arvanitasve dhe mohon publikisht para Kryeministrit Shqiptar Meta, "ekzistencen e çeshtjes Çame", pa lene vend fare me pas per te diskutuar mbi kthim e pronave te sequestruara nga ligji akoma ne fuqi i vitit 1941.
5- Nderhyrja e Greqise ne punet e brendeshme te Shqiperise ka arritur deri ne ate mase, sa vete Qeveria greke kerkon te bej rishikimin e historise shqiptare, ne menyre qe tu servire brezave te ardhshem shqiptare historine e shkruar sipas versionit grek. Kjo nderhyrje ne kulturen dhe historine shqiptare eshte vazhde e vales per helenizim, qe ka perfshire Shqiperine dhe politikes Greke te agresuar gjate viteve te fundit per te bere ligjin ne Shqiperi. Kur permendet shprehja "Per te bere ligjin" duhet te kihet parasysh qe kjo ka jo vetem kuptim figurativ por ne kete kontekst perdoret edhe ne kuptimin e plote te saj, duke pasur parasysh gjithe nderhyrjen dhe presionin grek per Kushtetuten Shqiptare famekeqe te vitit 1998, ku qarqe te caktuara greke asistuan dhe bashkepunuan me qeveritaret Shqiptare per te shtuar nene te cilat nuk i permbajne edhe kushtetutat e vendeve me demokratike ne bote.
6- Gjate tre viteve te fundit Shqiperia ka nenshkruar 23 marreveshje ne fusha te ndryshme me Greqine fqinje. Ne se do ta shihnim ne kontekstin e bashkepunimit te fqinjesise se mire, atehere te gjitha marreveshjet e nenshkruara ne Athine apo Tirane do te ishin te justifikuara, por duke patur parasysh se shumica e marreveshjeve te nenshkruara i kane dhene prioritet nderhyrjes edhe me te madhe Greqise ne jeten politike, ekonomike dhe kulturore shqiptare, atehere kjo nuk eshte gje tjeter veçse nje fqinjesi jo e mire. Gjate vizites se fundit te kryeministrit shqiptar ne Athine, ne Dhjetor te vitit 1999, u nenshkrua edhe marrevshja per turizmin, ne veçanti mbi bashkepunimin ne zonen e liqenit te Prespes. Kjo marreveshje u nenshkrua vetem dy jave pas hapjes se skandalit te shitjes se tokave dhe truajve shteterore ne bregdetin jugor te Shqiperise, anetareve te minoritetit grek ne Shqiperi, anetareve te Partise se te Drejtave te Njeriut, investitoreve me origjine Greke, me nje çmim fare qesharak. Menjehere pas nenshkrimit te kesaj marreveshje shtypi grek filloi te trumpetoje zhvillimin e turizmit shqiptar gjate veres se vitit 2000 ne zonat bregdetare. Si eshte e mundur qe Greqia te jete e interesuar kaq shume per zhvillimin e turizmit ne Shqiperi, ne nje kohe qe ka disa vite rresht qe vuan nga nje renie e theksuar e turizmit vendas. Mos eshte kjo thjesht nje propagande e re per ate pjese te turizmit ne Shqiperi te cilen ajo tashme e quan turizem te sajin? Mos eshte kjo edhe nje manover tjeter politike qe me ane te marreveshjeve te nenshkruara nga qeveria Shqiptare dhe shitjes se truajve gjate bregdetit jugor shqiptar, Greqia fqinje te pervetesoje perlen shqiptare dhe nje nga pikat me kyçe te se ardhmes se Shqiperise e cila per ata nuk perben gje tjeter veçse te ashtuquajturin Vorio-Epir?
7- Muajt e fundit revanshi i qarqeve te caktuar Greke ndaj Shqiperise se gjunjezuar ka arritur ne fazen e tij finale. Ne muajin Dhjetor te vitit 1999, eshte themeluar ne ilegalitet Qeveria e Epirit. Kjo qeveri e drejtuar nga Princi Aleksander i Epirit ka hapur edhe faqen e saj ne internet me adrese(http://www.geocities.com/epirus_in_exile/). Teksti origjinal i themelimit te kesaj qeverie thote: "Tani Pavaresi: Qe ne vitin 1913 Qeveria e Shqiperise ka pushtuar ilegalisht Epirin, tani ka ardhur koha te KERKOJME, qe Epirit ti jipet mundesia e ushrimit te vetvendosjes, e drejte e cila i perket. Qeveria e Epirit u formua ne vitin 1999 me kerkese te Ekselences se tij, Princit te Aleksander te Epirit dhe u be shperndarja e Organizates Patriotike Epirote. Tani Qeverija ka si qellim te siguroje qe te drejtat e epiroteve te mos shtypen me nga forcat pushtuese te Shqiperise. Se fundi, Qeveria po aplikon per anetaresim ne UNPO dhe po kerkon njohjen nga qeveri te tjera. Kerkohet ndihma juaj per te siguruar te drejtat e Epiroteve. Lajmeroni perfaqesuesit e qeverise suaj dhe ju shprehni mebshtetjen per nje referendum mbi Pavaresine e Epirit." (Ky tekst eshte shoqeruar me vulen dhe stemen e Qeverise se re te Epirit dhe fotografine e Princit Aleksander dhe Princeshes Elisabeth te Epirit qe drejtojne kete qeveri). Teksti i mesiperm nuk ka nevoje per koment, pasi tregon fare qarte qellimin final te qarqeve zyrtare greke ndaj jugut te Shqiperise dhe sulmin e fundit te ndermarre prej tyre tashme qe kane bere te mundur te kontrollojne shume segmente te jetes politike ne Shqiperi, por ne te njeten kohe kjo politike mbeshtetet edhe nga drejtues te larte te administrates shteterore amerikane siç eshte rasti i Drejtorit te Pergjithshem te CIA-s amerikane, Xhorxh Tened, i cili ne Dhjetor te vitit 1999, ne nje fjalim te mbajtur ne Shoqaten Helenike Mjekesore te Nju Jorkut tha tekstualisht: "Nena ime shpetoi nga Epiri I Veriut me nje nendetese britanike bash ne momentin kur komunistet po e merrnin pushtetin dhe po i mbyllnin kufijte per te mos e pare me kurre familjen e saj" (National Herald , Forca e Familjes dhe Tradites, 11-12 Dhjetor 1999)
Themelimi i te ashtuquajtures "Qeveri e Epirit" qe ka si qellim copetimin e Shqiperise, eshte shoqeruar me vendimin e marre nga qeveria greke per biresimin e femijeve shqiptare, si nje menyre tjeter per te helenizuar dhe asimiluar shqiptaret, ne nje moment kyç per te ardhmen politike dhe demografike te Greqise. Pas gjithe bujes qe beri ky vendim, Qeveria e Shqiperise jo vetem qe nuk reagoi, por duket se e pranoi pa shume zhurme, pavaresisht se femijet shqiptare jane shitur e blere gjate dhjetevjeçarit te fundit ilegalisht, dhe qeverite tona deri tani kane mbyllur syte ndaj ketij fenomeni tragjik. Natyrisht ashtu siç eshte bere e mundur nderrimi i emrave i shume prej emigranteve shqiptar nga Arian ne Kristo, e nga Mirela ne Vasilika, duke i pagezuar ne kishat greke, si te vetmen mundesi per tu punesuar ne Greqi, ashtu do te vazhdoje ky ndryshim dhe do te jete edhe me radikal nese do te tolerohet qe nje femije jetim Shqiptar te biresohet nga nje familje greke e pas 20-30 vitesh te thote me gojen plote qe une jam grek dhe jo shqiptar, te mos flas me gjuhen shqipe dhe te mos percjelle kulturen shqiptare brezave qe do te vijne me pas.
8- Ne fillim te vitit 2001 Keshilli i Euorpes dhe Bashkimi Euoprian kane vendosur te bejne rregjistrimin e pupollsise ne Shqiperi. Me nderhyrjen e fqinjeve tane dhe sidomos Greqise, eshte vednosur gjithashtu qe perkrah rregjistrimit te behet edhe anketimi i popullsise. Greqia nderhyri perseri dhe vuri veton, qe ne kete anketim te popullsise te kete dy pyetje: Cilit besim fetar i perkisni? dhe A flisni gjuhe tjeter ametare perveç gjuhes shqipe? Sipas analisteve politik te huaj dhe atyre vendas ky anketim behet per te nxjerre nje minoritet disa here me te madh se ky qe eshte faktikisht sot ne Shqiperi. 
9- Politika Greke ne Ballkan gjate dhjetevjeçarit te fundit, qe pas perfundimit te luftes se ftohte, ka marre nje orientim te ri, ate te lidershipit ne rajon. Per te luajtur kete rol Greqia ka marre krahe nga promovimi i saj i plote si vend anetar i Bashkimit Europian duke mundur te kanalizoje ne kete menyre gjithe interesin politik dhe ekonomik te BE-se per transformimin e Ballkanit. Per kete arsye, gjithe nje e me teper Greqia ka mundesur, kalimin e gjithe investimeve dhe ndihmave financiare te dhena nga Bashkimi Europian per vendet ne tranzicion ne Ballkanin e periudhes post-komuniste, duke i servivur me pas keto ndihma si asistence qe Greqia vete jipte dhe vazhdon tu jape vendeve Ballkanike dhe veçanerisht Shqiperise. Ne kete menyre ajo ka perfituar miliona dollare vetem nga interesat bankare te ndihmave ne fjale te dhena nga BE-ja per Shqiperine pa diskutuar me pas per shtetet e tjera Balkanike. 
Ne baze te divizes qe Greqia ka ndermarre lidershipin ne Ballkan dhe mbikeqyrjen e Ballkanit per llogari te BE-se, eshte hedhur qe ne fillim te viteve 90-te dhe vazhdon te perkrahet edhe sot nga politikane te majte ne Shqiperi, ideja se rruga e Shqiperise per ne Europe kalon nga Athina, ne nje kohe qe po ta marresh nga pikepamja thjesht gjeografike, Athina eshte me larg Europes se gjithe Shqiperia. 
Ne menyre qe te stabilizoje rolin e saj si udheheqese e shume iniciativave ne Ballkan, Greqia eshte munduar me te gjitha menyrat te largoje sa me shume Turqine nga Ballkani, duke i hapur probleme te brendeshme dhe duke u kthyer ne nje nga vendet kyçe qe ka financuar dhe mbeshtetur terrorizmin ne rajon. Qellimi kryesor ne kete lufte te ftohte Ballkanike gjate dhjete vjeçarit te fundit ka qene kryesisht fuqizimi i aksit Beograd Athine si mundesia e vetme per te shmangur ngritjen, shtimin dhe fuqizimin e faktorit shqiptar ne Ballkan. Ky qellim doli qarte ne Nentor te viti 1997 gjate mbledhjes famekeqe te Kretes, e cila u sajua nga Greqia fqinje ne bashkepunim me qeverine e atehereshme Shqiptare duke ia shitur çeshtjen shqiptare Milosheviçit, ne nje moment kur vete Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes ishin shfaqur kunder ketij takimi pasi prekte thelle perpjekjet e tyre per te siguruar paqen ne Kosove. Me pas, gjate luftes se Kosoves se vitit te shkuar, Greqia ishte vendi i vetem i NATO-s qe fuqimisht ngriti zerin dhe qendroi kundra bombardimeve te NATO-s ne Kosove, ".........ne kemi deklaruar qe ne fillim se nuk do te marrim pjese ne asnje operacion ushtarak. Greqia eshte vend fqinje dhe ne asnje menyre nuk mund te nderhyje ne nje konflikt qe mund te na beje ne pjese te tij" (Athens News Agency)-tha kryeministri Grek Simitis me 22 Mars 1999, duke deklaruar keshtu perfundimisht rolin anti-shqiptar te Greqise ne kete lufte.
Greqia jo vetem nuk pranoi kalimin e avioneve luftarak te NATO ne territorin e saj ajror, por politika e saj zyrtare arriti kulmin kur mohoi roli e bombardimeve te NATO-s gjate luftes duke shpallur keshtu vazhdimesine e konfliktit Greqi-NATO ose e thene me mire Greqi-Forcat Aleate me ne krye SHBA-te. Ne fjalimin e tij para parlamentit Grek me 4 Maj 1999 Kryeministri Grek Simitis u shpreh: "...........une dyshoj korrektesine e bomabardimeve te NATO-s, te cilat nuk kane dhene asnje rezultat", ndersa Kryetari i Partise Demokracia e Re Karamanlis po ne te njejten dite ne parlament tha tekstualisht: "Partia ime mbeshtet fuqimisht idene e pandryshueshmerise se kufijve, eshte plotesisht kunder krijimit te nje shteti te pavaruar Kosovar, dhe kerkojme fuqimisht ndalimin e bombardimeve nga ana e NATO-s qe po viktimizon jete te pafajshme."
Politika zyrtare Greke arriti te tregonte edhe imazhin e saj anti-human duke mosstrehuar dhe pranuar asnje shqiptar te Kosoves, biles urdheroi dhe kercenoi edhe qeverine e shqiptare te mos strehonte asnje kosovar ne jug te Shqiperise sepse mund te kercenohej stabiliteti, dhe pronat e minoritareve duke dashur te ruaj te pater nga Shqiptaret e siper Drinit, ate qe ajo e quan "Vorio-Epir". Anti-shqiptarizmi i politikes zyrtare greke, gjate lutes se Kosoves duke i bere bllokade mijera shqiptareve te debuar me dhune nga shtepite e tyre ne Kosove, dhe gjithe politika pro-serbe qe u luajt gjate kohes se bombardimeve duke viktimizuar ata qe viktimizuan nje milione shqiptare u shfaq edhe me teper ne kohen qe Greqia u mundua te thyej embargon ndaj Serbise duke transportuar nafte dhe gaz, gjate te njejtes kohe qe forcat e tjera te NATOs mbronin faktorin shqiptar dhe patrullonin Adriatikun dhe hyrjen e anijeve qe thyenin embargon ne portet e Malit te Zi.
Por jo vetem qarqet zyrtare greke ben demarshe me lloj lloj menyrash te bllokonin ndihmen e NATO-s ne Kosove, por edhe qarqe te caktuara greke te cilat jane te njohura tashme per ndihmesen qe i kane dhene krimineleve Serb te luftes se Bosnjes si Mlladiç dhe Kardziç, perdoren te gjitha rezurset fianciare dhe politike, duke u bashkuar hapur me Milosheviçin dhe kriminele te tjere gjate luftes se vitit te shkuar. Keshtu avokati i njohur Lykourezos, qe ishte edhe nje nga figurat kryesore ne pergatitjen e Kushtetutes se vendit tone, dhe i cili ka luajtur nje rol madhor ne jug te Shqiperise gjate revolucionit te vitit 1997, arriti sa hodhi vete NATO-n ne gjygjin nderkombetar, per llogari te serbeve dhe Milosheviçit. Radio Hellenike (Era) ne edicionin e lajmeve te dates 7 Maj 1999 nder te tjera tha: "I mirenjohuri avokati grek Aleksandros Lykourezos ka ngritur çeshtjen kunder udheheqesve politik dhe ushtarak te NATO-s, ne Gjykaten e Larte te Hages, me padine per krime lufte te kryera gjate fushates se bombardimeve te fundit ne Jugosllavi". 
Protestat anti-shqiptare dhe pro-serbe te mbajtura ne rruget e Athines dhe te Selanikut gjate luftes se Kosoves kishin si baze kryesore, politiken zyrtare greke, e cila megjithese per arsyet e saj personale u mundua te mos kepuste lidhjet me anetaret e tjere te NATO-s, duke pranuar ne heshtje ate ç'ka Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes dhe aleatet e tjere kishin ndermarre ne Ballkan, perseri bente deklarata ne te cilat favorizohej Milosheviçi, dhe kerkohej pushimi i bombardimeve. Gjate diteve te luftes dhe pikerisht me 26 Maj 1999, ne nje sondazh te bere nga rrjeti televiziv Amerikan CNN dhe nje nga gazetat me te shquara ne SHBA-te USA Today, 97% e popullsise Greke ishin kunder bombardimeve te NATO-s ne Kosove dhe 64% e popullsise Greke mbeshtesnin Milosheviçin dhe politiken e tij anti-shqiptare. Po keshtu 75% e grekerve deshironin te shihnin presidentin Clinton te ndeshkuar dhe vetem 14 % e tyre pranonin se Milosheviçi duhet derguar ne Hage.
Nje nga arsyet kryesore te kesaj politike e cila erdhi si pasoj e rigjallerimit te çeshtjes shqiptare, eshte e lidhur kryesisht me fobine greke per rrezikun qe mund ti vije nga krijimi i nje shteti te dyte shqiptar ne Ballkan dhe bashkimi i me shume se 7 milione shqiptareve ne rajon. Kjo u pohua edhe nga Kryeministri grek Simitis disa dite pas perfundimit te luftes me 11 Qershor: "Une jap alarmin dhe bej sot te qarte se nese Kosova do te fitoj pavaresine dhe kufijte do te ndryshojne, do te kemi nje lufte te pergjithshme Ballkanike"- The Guardian 18 Qershor 1999.
Megjithate politika Greke edhe pas luftes se Kosoves, pavaresisht pjesemarrjes se trupave Grek ne misionin e UNMIKU-t ne Kosove, por kjo me teper per llogari te mbrojtjes se serbeve te mbetur ne Kosove, nuk rreshti se punuari kunder çeshtjes se ridale shqiptare edhe gjate diteve te Samitit te Sarajeves ne Gusht te vitit te shkuar apo edhe me pas kur diskutohej se cili vend Ballkanik do te merrte drejtimin e Paktit te Stabilitetit, duke u munduar ti heqe Prishtines te drejten legjitime per te marre lidershipin ne kete iniciative nderkombetare per stabilizimin e rajonit. Kjo politike arriti kulmin e saj gjate vizites se ndermarre nga Presidenti Clinton ne Ballkan ne Nentor 1999, kur Athina dhe Selaniku u kthyen ne qendrat kryesore te protestave massive, kunder politikes amerikane ne Ballkan dhe pikerisht mbi faktorin shqiptar ne rajon. 
Ne realizimin e synimeve afatgjata anti-shqiptare dhe ne fuqizimin e aksit Beograd-Athine, gjate viteve te fundit, nje rol vendimtar ka luajtur edhe lobi grek ne Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes. Ky lob, duke punuar drejt financimit dhe investimit te politikanve te rinj e te vjeter amerikane me origjine greke, si dhe bizneseve kyçe ne Shtetet e Bashkuara, ka mundesuar futjen e interesit ekspansionist grek deri ne nivelet me te larta te qeverisjes se Amerikes. Deri ne fund te vitit 1996 ky lob arriti te siguroje mbeshtetje te fuqishme edhe nga administrata aktuale amerikane, por me pas, ne momentin qe Greqia deklaroi blerjen e raketave S-300 nga Rusia per ti vendosur ne Qipron Greke, mbeshtetja amerikane filloi te binte dukshem. Nje rol te madh ne shfuqizimin e keti lobi luajti edhe lobi izraelit ne bashkepunim me ate turk ne Amerike. Gjate diteve te nxehta te revolucionit te vitit 1997 ne Shqiperi, diplomati Amerikan Holbrook ishte ne Ballkan dhe diskutonte me udheheqesit grek e turq per mundesine e paqes ne Qipro. Por thelbi i bisedimeve nuk ishte mbi te ardhmen e ishullit te ndare te Qipros por mbi blerjen e raketave nga Qipro greke e cila nuk perben gje tjeter veçse nje satelit te vogel Grek. Gjithashtu blerja e raketave te cilat tashme kane perfunduar ne Krete, nuk ishte thjeshte çeshtje qe do te destabilizonte ishullin e Qipros ne pergjithesi, duke perbere keshtu nje kercenim te hapur ndaj Qipros turke, por problemi kryesor ishte se u deklarua se keto raketa do te drejtoheshin nga Izraeli dhe Turqia dhe ne kete menyre perbenin nje kercenim te forte ndaj politikes amerikane ne rajon dhe pikerisht ndaj aleateve te saj ne Mesdhe, duke forcuar keshtu aksin Greqi-Rusi kunder aksit Amerike- Izrael-Turqi. Orientimi i politikes greke kunder politikes se sigurimit te Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes, erdhi ne nje moment, kur administrata amerikane po rishikonte objektivat e saj ne rajon, dhe interesat e saj afatgjate per te krijuar nje zone influence te sajen nga kufijte e Kines, e deri ne Shqiperi. Gjithashtu SHBA-te filluan te ridimensionin edhe politiken e tyre afatgjate ne Ballkan dhe pikerisht ate te lidhur me stabilizimin e faktorit shqiptar ne rajon dhe te ruajtjen e stabilitetit te Maqedonise. Pikerisht ky eshte edhe thelbi kryesor i mbeshtetjes se fuqishme te Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes gjate luftes se Kosoves e me pas, por ne te njeten kohe kjo eshte edhe baza e promovimit te korridorit 8, te dyja keto vatra te minuara nga politika Greke e viteve te fundit e cila sheh nje humbje te madhe te saj, nga zhvillimi politik dhe ekonomik qe do te marrin Shqiptaret ne Ballkan dhe çfuqizim te aksit Moske-Beograd-Athine. 
Pra, pasi doli kunder luftes se NATO-s ne Kosove, politika zyrtare greke tani eshte orientuar kryekeput drejt minimit te Korridorit 8 duke u munduar ta anashkaloje Shqiperine, por gjithenje duke harruar se si nga pikepamja politike ashtu edhe nga pikepamja gjeografike devijimi i korridorit 8 nga Selaniku dhe jo nga Durresi perben nje pamundesi. Interesi politik kryesore i ndertimit te korridorit 8 eshte thjeshte lidhja e vendeve te Kaukazit dhe Turqise, me Ballkanin dhe pikerisht Maqedonine dhe Shqiperine. Me ane te kesaj linje qe sipas projektit Amerikan fillon nga Durresi dhe perfundon ne kufi me Kinen, eshte qe te krijohet nje bllok shtetesh te pasura me rezerva natyrore qe jane akoma te pashfrytezuara, duke i krijuar nje bllok Rusise ne kufijte e saj me ish Republikat Ruse, duke kontrolluar gjithe kete linje kaq fitimprurese nga Azia deri ne Europe, si dhe duke kontrolluar si nga ana politike ashtu edhe ekonomike lidhjet e Europes me Azine. Ky korridor ne aspektin ekonomiko-politik, perfshin projektet pafund si ato te fibrave optike, te transportit hekurudhor, te lidhjes se tubacioneve te naftes dhe te gazit (i cili quhet edhe ari i zi dhe perben politiken kryesore te fuqive te medha ne bote gjate 50-vjeçarit te fundit) qe vijne nga Baku, kryeqyteti i Azerbaixhanit dhe nderlidhen ne Turqi ne aksin Baku-Ceylan (jug lindje e Turqise), deri ne Shqiperi ne Vlore. Gjithashtu ndertimi i autostrades qe do te kape 10 shtete nga Azia dhe do te perfundoje apo edhe hyje anasjelltas ne/nga porti i Durresit ka per qellim, transportin e gjithe mallrave nga rruga e mendafshte e deri ne Europe, duke e kthyer portin e Durresit ne nje nga portet me strategjike dhe fitimprurese te botes. Pikerisht strategjia dhe interesi politik e ekonomik i korridorit 8-te dhe veçanerisht portit te Durresit ose ndryshe (Roterdamit te dyte) perbejne kercenimin kryesor per Greqine ne kete shekull. Keshtu perpelitjet e politikes Greke ditetve te fundit per ti marr kete shans Shqiperise mund te konsiderohen fare te pashpresa, ne nje kohe kur korridori 8 dhe pikerisht porti i Durresit, Kosova e lire dhe ndertimi i bazes ajrore me te madhe ushtarake amerikane qe pas luftes se Vietnamit ne Ferizaj te Kosoves, stabilizimi i fatorit shqiptar ne Ballkan, ruajtja e stabilitetit te Maqedonise, fuqizimi i Turqise si aleati kryesor i Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes, dhe mbeshtetja qe po i jipet shteteve te Kaukazit, jane elementet kryesore te politikes amerikane ne Europe dhe Azi sot. 
Fatekeqesia me e madhe e Shqiperise ne keto momente eshte se bashke me Greqine ne kete vale te fundit te destabilizimit politik dhe ekonomik te Shqiperise, jane perfshire edhe qeverite Shqiptare te tre viteve te fundit, e cila e ka arritur finalen e saj ne takimin Meta- Papandreu ne jug te Shqiperise nje jave me pare. Pikerisht, ne momentin qe shqiptaret per here te pare ne keto dy shekuj po kuptojne se kane mbeshtetje dhe aleate te fuqishem ne bote, qe jane kthyer ne qendren kryesore ku po luhet interesi politik i fuqive te medha, dhe kur kane arritur te ndergjegjesohen per çeshtjen e tyre kombetare pjese e te ciles eshte vete korridori i 8-te dhe Kosova e lire, qeveria Shqiptare, shet interesat madhore te vendit dhe merr pamjen e saj me anti-kombetare duke i sherbyer pa kushte politikes Greke per asimilimin dhe helenizimin e Shqiperise se jugut, dhe politikave perçarese te disa vendeve te tjera Europiane qe mbajne Greqine si pinjoll.
*Konkluzion
Hulumtimi, analiza dhe me se fundi botimi i ketyre dokumenteve qe prezantuam ne kete shkrim jane nje apel i vendosur ndaj te gjithe bashkeatdhetareve tane, patriote, nacionaliste qe besojne tek e drejta qe kane shqiptaret per te jetuar te lire ne trojet e tyre, ne te cilat kane ardhur bashke me Diellin. Ky material i bazuar ne pretendimet greke ndaj Shqiperise te dhena nga vete media greke, si dhe shtratit anti - kombetar qe ajo ka gjetur ne radhet e komunisteve shqiptare dhe elementit anti - shqiptar brenda shoqerise shqiptare, perfaqesuesve te qarqeve anti shqiptare greke ne pushtet dhe ne opozite, kane si qellim ti shtohen perpjekjeve te patrioteve dhe nacionalisteve demokrate shqiptare ane e mbane botes, e sigurisht atyre qe e perjetojne direkt presionin greko - komunist ne Shqiperi. 
Me ane te ketij materiali dhe fakteve te hedhura per here te pare ne shtypin dhe median shqiptare, menduam se do te mundesojme perhapjen e te vertetes se hidhur, se kush ishte shkaktari kryesor i prishjes se qetesise qe mbreteronte ne Shqiperine e para vitit 1997 dhe se kush u mundua te minonte luften Per çlirimin dhe pavaresimin e Kosoves. 
Ky materiali i bashkohet zerit te nacionalisteve shqiptar, punes se diaspores shqiptare jashte vendit, endrres se mijera intelektualeve shqiptare jashte Shqiperise dhe trojeve shqiptare, per te pare nje shtet te perparuar me te cilin ne mund te krenohemi. 
Ky material, sherben si kushtrim, per te gjithe Shqiptaret brenda dhe jashte vendit, per te kuptuar, menduar dhe vepruar kunder asimilimit te Shqiperise dhe planeve te fqinjeve tane per aneksimin e vendit, shkaterrimin total te ekonomise tone, per nxjerrjen e Shqiperise jashte planeve dhe politikave te vendeve aleate te cilat duan te shohin nje Ballkan te zhvilluar por ne baze te stabilizimit te faktorit shqiptar te rroberuar ne shekuj nga fuqite dhe akset lindore. 
Ne keto momente qe po luhet edhe akti final per stabilizimin e çeshtjes se pambyllyr shqiptare, kur Shqiperia eshte futur ne nje qorrsokak nga klika greko-serbe-komuniste, kur shqiptaret vazhdojne te marrin rruget e mergimit per nje jete me te mire duke kenaqur endrren serbo-greke per pastrim etnik te trojeve shqiptare, kur truri dhe mendja e ndritur e intelektualeve shqiptare mergon dhe vuan pasojat e largimit nga Shqiperia dhe me deshperim pret ti jipet shansi i vetem per tu rikthyer, kur populli ne territorin e Republikes se Shqiperise ka arritur varferine maksimale dhe nje pesimizem patologjik per te ardhmen e vendit dhe politiken ne pergjithesi, kur çeshtja shqiptare eshte shitur ne menyren me flagrante ne tregjet e politikes serbo-greke, kur Kosova eshte drejt rruges se qarte per fitoren e pavaresise dhe eshte zgjuar ndergjegjia kombetare e shqiptareve ane e mbane botes, duhet te kuptohet qarte nga çdo shqiptare se vetem ne jemi te zotet te rikthejme vlerat kombetare qe kane patur gjysherit dhe stergjysherit tane, vetem ne mund te ndalojme shperberjen tone si komb, vetem ne mund te pengojme andartizimin e jugut te Shqiperise, vetem ne mund te rifitojme besimin ne vetevete dhe ne arenen nderkombetare, vetem ne mund te rindertojme ekonomine tone te shkaterruar, vetem ne mund ti rikthejme vetes ekonomine familjare qe kishim filluar ta ngrinim deri ne vitin 1996, vetem ne mund te kthejme qetesine dhe rendin ne vend, dhe se fundi ne jemi pergjegjes per te ardhmen qe na pret dhe krijimin e nje platforme kombetare nga e cila do te varet mbarevajtja jone politike, ekonomike dhe shoqerore. Per kete, ne rradhe te pare duhet ndergjegjesim mbi ate qe na ndodhi dhe se kush na shkaterroi e vazhdon te na shkaterroje dhe poshteroje, si dhe kthim ne vlerat e verteta kombetare dhe demokratike.*
Mars 2000
*Edith Harxhi* ( Analiste politike, asistente prane Universitetit Bilkent ne Turqi)
*Mal Berisha* (Analist politik, ish-Konsull i Pergjithshem i Shqiperise ne Stamboll).
Shenim: Autoret e ketij materiali falenderojne Znj. Eleni Clark asistente prane Universitet Kent ne Angli Per ndihmesen e dhene ne hulumtimin dhe perkthimin nga Greqishtja ne Anglisht te shtypit dhe medias greke gjate periudhes Shkurt-Mars 1997.
Edith Harxhi
Ka lindur ne Tirane me vitin 1972. Ka kryer studimet e larta ne Universitetin e Edinburghut ne Skoci (Britani e Madhe) ne degen e Shkencave Politike dhe Marrdhenieve Nderkombetare. Ka mbrojtur titullin Master of Arts MA., ne po te njejtin universitet me tezen "Marrdheniet Shqiptaro-Greke, ne baza te teorise se nacionalizmit" dhe ka fituar titullin e nderit me kete dizertacion.
Ne vitin 1996 u kthye ne Shqiperi me deshiren per te punuar ne vendin e saj. Nga Tetor 1996 deri ne Prill 1997 punoi ne departamentin e Ballkanit prane Ministrise se Puneve te Jashtme te Shqiperise. Me Prill 1997 u emerua keshilltare e pare (Zv.Ambasadore) prane Ambasades se Republikes se Shqiperise ne Ankara, Turqi, detyre qe e vazhdoi deri me prill 1998. Me ardhjen ne fuqi te koalicionit te majte qeveritar, u pushua nga detyra pa asnje justifikim. Aktualisht punon ne Ankara-Turqi, si asistente ne katedren e Marredhenieve Nderkombetare, prane Universitetit Bilkent, ku kryen edhe doktoraten. Eshte specializuar ne politiken e jashtme te vendeve te Ballkanit dhe veçanerisht Shqiperise.
Ka shkruar artikuj dhe analiza politike per shtypin dhe median ne Turqi.
Eshte anetare e bordit drejtues te Institutit Shqiptar per Studime Nderkombetare dhe Strategjike ne Tirane.
Ne vitin 1995 ka botuar ne Itali librin "An Invitation to Albania- an overview of Albania's economy and natural resources" ("Ftese ne Shqiperi-Nje Pershkrim i Ekonomise Shqiptare dhe Burimeve te saj Natyrore.)
Ne Gusht te ketij viti del nga shtypi libri i saj i fundit "The Albanian Question in the Post Cold War Balkans" (Çeshtja Shqiptare ne Ballkanin e pas Luftes se Ftohte) qe botohet ne gjuhen angleze, nga shtepia botuese angleze Macmillan. 
Artikulli "Revolucioni i Vitit 1997 ne Shqiperi eshte pjese e ketij libri si dhe pjesa e dyte e dizertacionit te saj te Masterit.
Mal Berisha
Ka lindur ne Shqiperi me vitin 1952. Ka mbaruar studimet e larta ne Institutin e Arteve ne Tirane. Ne vitin 1992 ka filluar punen si diplomat ne Ministrine e Puneve te Jashtme te Shqiperise. Ne vitin 1993 eshte specializuar per diplomaci ne Universitetin "Hacetepe" ne Turqi. Me pas eshte emruar konsull i Shqiperise ne Stamboll dhe nga viti 1995 deri ne 1997 sherbeu si Konsull i Pergjithshem ne te njeten perfaqesi diplomatike. Pas zgjedhjeve te Qershorit te vitit 1997, u shkarkua nga Ministria e Puneve te Jashtme pa justifikim. Ka punuar si keshilltar me marredheniet me jashte dhe anetar i bordit drejtues prane Liges Civile Shqiptaro-Amerikane ne New York. Aktualisht punon si keshilltar dhe analist politik prane shoqatave shqiptare ne Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes dhe merret me organizimin e lobit shqiptar ne bote. 
Eshte perkthyes i librit "Southern Albania or Northern-Epirus in European International Affairs, 1912-1923" (Jugu i Shqiperise apo Epiri i Veriut ne Çeshtjet Nderkomebtare Europiane) i shkruar ne vitin 1923 nga Edith Pierpont Stickney, botuar ne shqip nga shtepia botuese "Koha". Eshte perkthyes i librit "Rescue in Albania" (Shpetimi ne Shqiperi, botuar nga shtepia botuese "Koha") i shkruar nga Harvey Sarner mbi historine e marredhenieve te komunitetit çifut ne Shqiperi me popullin shqiptar, gjate Luftes se Dyte Boterore.
Ka shkruajtur dhjetra artikuj per Shqiperine, Kosoven dhe çeshtjen kombetare Shqiptare ne shtypin brenda dhe jashte Shqiperise, Amerike dhe Turqi. Ka qene pjesemarres dhe analisti kryesor i 11 debateve te drejtperdrejta per luften e Kosoves ne CN8 ne SHBA-te.

----------


## Iceberg

Ju kerkoj falje bashkekombasve te mi ne kete forum per postimet shume te gjata ne kete teme, dhe sinqerisht me vjen keq nese ju ka shkaktuar sadopak dhimbje koke.

97-ta ngelet nyja Gordiane ku eshte lidhur fatkeqesia shqiptare ne keto vitet e fundit dhe analiza serioze gjithmone eshte dhe do jete e mirepritur pasi deri sot pak eshte bere per ta ndricuar. E keqja me e madhe eshte akoma tentohet (si psh nga autori i kesaj teme ne forum) qe 97 ta te vishet me petkun e nje revolucioni clirimtar dhe me vlera.

97 ta ngelet ndoshta momenti me negativ dhe me i ulet i vetedijes kombetare ne historine moderne te Shqiperise. Cdo shqiptari te cilit i dhimbsen sado pak trojet dhe gjaku i atyre qe kane dhene jeten per ate toke nuk duhet ti shkoje kurre ndermend se 97 ka qene hap pozitiv ne historine e shqiptareve.

Une personalisht revolucionin e 97 tes nuk do ta quaja kurresesi revolucion komunist sepse ska te beje aspak me ideologjine komuniste( ne fakt perdorimi i ketij termi eshte thjesht per ti hedhur hi syve opinionit te paraesimuar shqiptar). ...nuk eshte permbysje e rregjimit por permbysje dhe minim i instuticioneve edhe ashtu shume te brishta shqiptare. Eshte veper e shovinizmit grek ne bashkepunim me renegate, mafioze njerez pa ideal dhe vetedije kombetare qe shesin lekuren per 5 dhrahmi dhe qe nga 97 ta e ketej kane instaluar pushtetin e mafias se organizuar ne Shqiperi te lidhur me te ashtequajturen politike dhe politikane shqiptare per te cilet interesat kombetare nuk vlejne as sa nje teke wisky.

Miqesisht
Iceberg

----------


## harmonies

Klod, 

_Trazirat e vitit 97 edhe permbysja e rregjimit qe pasoi, po paraqiten si te pranuara edhe te vertetuara, se kane qene nje Revolucion komunist._
_Po a ishte ne te vertete nje Revolucion, permbysja e Rregjimit te 97-tes?_

Une personalisht nuk mendoj se ishte nje Revolucion as nje Evolucion bile as ndo nje Gje e Re. 
Ishin thjesht, para (1991-)dhe mbrapa(-2003), Trazira te orkestruara ku si gjithmone hittito-jevgjito-sllavo-komunistet riperterijne lidhjet e vjetra. 

_Madje aq e madhe edhe fanatike eshte kjo propagande, sa qe nder te rinj te pa pervoje ne jete, si nga ana politike po ashtu edhe nga dituria personale, do ti vihet nje mertim racist si, `Revolucioni jevgjito-komunist i 97-tes`._

Emertimi "hittito-jevgjito-sllavo-komunistet" nuk me ben mua rracist sepse ai perfshin shume rraca, te gjalla dhe te "vdekura", qe i bashkon e njejta ideologji.

_(Sa turp! Ne cfare niveli po vazhdon te prezantohet shtresa e djathte politike e nje shqiptarie anadollake!)_

Nderkohe juve i ndritur jeni nje maniak ultra-rracist ne perpjekjet tuaja te evidentimit te ndonje rrace brenda rraces shqiptare. Kjo duket edhe me poshte:

_Une e di, se kjo teme, eshte nje kocke ne fyt per PeDe-istat..._

Prandaj mendoj se shkrimi juaj:

_Rendesia e je bashkebisedimi te tille eshte e madhe, pasi do te pasqyroje pluralisht idene e shqiptareve per ate vit, pavaresisht nga qendrimet e tyre politike._

pershkohet nga nje hipokrizi parimore. 

_A ka me te vertete, sic trumbetojne me te madhe `ish-komunistat e PD-se, sot nje perpjekje per Rrisjellje te Komunizmit ne Shqiperi?_ 
_Sa serioze do tu dukej juve ky mentalitet?_ 

Komunizmi(si praktike) ne shqiperi eshte i ulur kembekryq. Kjo duket ne varferimin e tejskajshem (deri ne vetevrasje) te popullit te thjeshte.

----------


## alvi

Revolucion apo jo, (dua te theksoj se nuk jam tifoz i Berishes, perkundrazi) se ju tek 2-3 qyteteve ne Shqiperi te kerkojn heqjen e presidentit e te shkaterrjne vendin ne ate fare feje, nuk me duket e drejte.
Se c'emertime i vihen 97es, eshte krejt dytesore, me mire do ishte te perqendrohemi ne shkaqet (theksoj ato te brendshme) qe e bene te mundur 97, keshtu qe te mos perseritet me.
Me duket pak naive fajesimi i te huajve, se ne fund te fundit, nuk erdhi greku e ta dha ne dore kalashnikovin e te mbushi mendjen te gjuash mbi vellain tend.
Le te shohim, si , pse, cfare, kur, kush mes vetes tone, pa per te huajn, nuk kemi c'bejme, se ata nuk i ndryshojme dot, po le te shohim si ta ndalojme nga brenda nje 97 tjeter.
Emertimet dhe te huajt jane krejt dytesore, te parat jane fjale, te dytet jane ata qe jane, dhe si do qe ta rrotullosh, ata te poshter ne budallenj, ose ata te pafajshem ne budallenj, nuk ndikon ne faktin qe 97 ndodhi dhe pasojat e viktimat e saj.

----------


## Seminarist

shume mire, tema u spastrua pak. Jo Orku, aspak....

une vetem po vazhdoj sondazhin, por nuk kisha planifikuar edhe fondamentalistat ne te!
Per juve: mire beni te ndiqni Salen, se po qe per ate tjetrin, ai ju ka rrejt!

flm per rrisjelljen e temes ne vend.

edhe nje here:

1) Amund te quhet revolucion ai i 97-tes?

2) Po revolucion komunist?

3) Cilat ishin shkaqet e verteta te brendeshme edhe te jashteme qe shkaktuan ate tragjedi...per popullin?

4) pergjegjesite e qeverise 92-93 per ate vit!

----------


## Albo

> Te gjitha komentet jashte teme u hodhen ne koshin e forumit dhe do tu lutesha ti permbaheshit temes. 
> 
> Klodi, beni mire te heqesh dore nga emertimet dhe provokimet e hapura per anetaret e ketij forumi me emertime qe jane kryekeput raciste. Temat nuk hapen per te provokuar apo per te propoganduar mendimin tend, por per te hapur nje debat ku secili sjell argumentat e tij te shprehura hapur, qarte dhe nje mesazh. Nuk eshte nevoja te shkruani komente personale pasi heren tjeter do te paralajmeroheni.


Persa i perket temes, kjo teme eshte e konsumuar ne forum dhe beni mire te kerkoni ne forum per diskutime te meparshme. Mendimin tim per kete teme e gjeni te plote ketu. Eshte ende nje mendim i paperfunduar pasi me duhet te shkruaj edhe pjesen e fundit te tij qe vjen deri ne realitetin shqiptar 2003.

Albo

----------


## Orku

Edhe ti ben shume mire qe ndjek sebastianosin sepse janaqi po ua dredh.....

1 - 97 ishte revolucion sepse u rrezuan institucione te ligjshme me dhune

2 - ishte revolucioni komunisto - grek ose edhe komunisto - evgjit sepse fjala grek me fjalen evgjit jane sinonime.....sepse flamuri grek u ngrit ne ato zona ku nuk kishte shtet dhe se njerezit qe e drejtonin ishin te burgosur <<arratisur>> nga burgjet greke....kujtoni pak edhe unifromat me te cilat u paraqiten disa shqipfoles qe me vone u bene deputete per te pasur nje konkluzion me te kthjellet.

----------


## Seminarist

E pashe keshtu me te shpejte Albo, e do ta rishoh me vone kur te shkoj ne biblioteke.

Vetem se vura re dicka: trajtimi bombastik si revolucion komunist, nuk e gjeta gjekundi!

----------


## Ryder

Firmat piramidale ishin çelesi i 97-tes.

Kush i futi parate qe u perdoren per firmat?
Futi CIA para te pista per t'i pastruar?
I futen sherbimet sekrete greke,sllave, kineze, apo ishin parate ne llogarite zvicerrane te ish-regjimit komunist qe po godiste kombin shqiptar per here te fundit nga varri? 

Kushdo qe te ishte armiku i jashtem, ai i brendshmi sot shifet qarte ne formen e Fatos Nanos me shoke, si zagari besnik e kreu mire punen e zoterve te tij, kur hypen ne krye te vales se terbuar te popullit bashke me ish-sigurimsa dhe disa studenta te korruptuar. (mendërisht)

Ky mund te quhet revolucioni i komunistave te papune dhe jo revolucioni komunist. 

Sali Berisha, lideri i kombit çfare bente nderkohe qe aplikohej kjo vjedhje ne mase e popullit te tij diten per diell?
Zgerdhihej ne televizor kur e pyesnin per firmat piramidale dhe bente sehir!?
Nuk e kuptonte ç'fare ishin firmat piramidale??
Ja futen Sales?? Apo kishte dore edhe Sala aty, meqe prap si gjithmone mbijeton dhe mbetet ne krye te opozites. 

Shiku me Azem Hajdarin duhet ti kene pasur te qarta keto bëma anti-shqiptare perderisa u eksterminuan ne ate fare feje...

----------


## Seminarist

E po pushteti qe iu dha PD, ishte dardhe me bisht prapa. Ketu te nderuar problemi qendron me teper se Firmat Piramidale. Qendron ne ne llojin e domkracise, formes se si erdhi demokracia, cfare ajo beri per te justifikuar ardhjen e saj, e mbi te gjitha, per mendimin tim, qendron ne vizionin politik qe iu caktua Vendeve te Lindjes qe nga dita e Krisjes se Bllokut lindor (ne Katovice), vizion qe PD-ja e permbushi krejtesisht.

Po ta shohim ne kete spekter te gjere vitesh, cfare perfundimesh do te nxjerrim?

Eshte interesante, po duket si shaka, qe dekaden e fundit, te pergjakshme ne te gjithe rajonin, duket se per ironi, fatet e se ardhmes degjihen deri tek shtresat e rendomta te popullit, ndersa del se kur permbushen ato pas disa vitesh, Partite ne fuqi nuk na paskan qene ne dijeni, e as te pergatitura.

Keshtu mua me ka ndodhur personalisht, qe ne Maj te 91, nje Kosovar me vjen e me thote se ne Serbi pas pak vitesh do te plase lufte (behej fjale per Kosoven); po keshtu edhe ne te njetin vit, ne biseda me Socialiste, te gjithe e dinin skemen politike te viteve ne vijim. Leshim pushteti politik, marrje pushteti ekonomik, e ne fund me nje berryl, rimarrje edhe e atij politik...pikerisht ashtu sic ndodhi....!

Interesant, Sala jo veem duket sikur nuk ka ditur gje fare, por si njeri ai i permbushi nje me nje te gjitha planet e bera...


*Perse*?

Cilat ishin gabimet ne aspektin nderkombetar te politikes se Sales, edhe cfare luhej nen to, qe i trembi fqinjet per sigurine e trojeve te tyre ne vitet ne vijim?

Une them, se firmat piramidale, gjithsesi, ishin krijim i nje talenti politik i jashtezakonshem, qe tregon nje klas edhe eksperience qe faktikisht nder levizjet politike shqiptare, i bie qe ta kete vetem PS. Ato me mjeshtri funksionuan ne nje periudhe relativisht te gjate kohore, ku nen hunden e qeverise, megjithe paralajmerimet nga Banka Boterore, nuk u arriten te kapeshin dot, madje *PD*-ja filloi te pervetesonte si merite e saje rritjen ekonomike te atyre viteve.

*Ketu, pra dalin pak ne pah, pergjegjesite reale te pushtetit ne fuqi*, qe pervec kesaj, ne diten me Diell, fillon e i degradon jeta e vendit, si asnje here ne histori.

Ore per mua si individ, pak rendesi ka...

Ate liri qe e pata nga 92-97, e kam edhe sot...

po ato mundesi ekonomike

po te liri fjale

po ate liri largimi

*une nuk shoh gjekundi komunizem*, por kam pershtypjen se ne kete qeveri, ne do gjejme hapat e pare konkret te hyrjes ne EU....

keshtu qe gjithshka cfare u be, per mua mbetet ne prizmin politik, e aspak armiqesoro e ku ta di une.
PD-ja a nuk do te bente te njejten gje po te kish aftesine e po ti jepej mundesia?


le te vazhdoje diskutimi!

----------


## tani21

shoku klod :mace e verdhe: hua me siper se e ke shtruar kete teme si sondazh,qe nga menyra e diskutimit qe ben me len shum te dyshoj ne aftesine tende dhe ne njohurit e tua per kete teme.Me pas thua qe "ti personalisht" ndjehesh mire me kete qeveri,me ler te kuptoj qarte :mace e verdhe: i ben kete sondazh(qe ka nje interes te gjere publik,pra jo personal)per ti mbushur mendjen vetes qe vertet ndjehesh mire me kete qeveri,apo eshte thjesh nje propagande e pa mbeshtetur ne ndonje fakt
_________________________
ps.naiviteti yt duket kur beson qe evropa me te vertet do te ishte e interesuar te bente antarsimin e nje grupi done-sh mafioz.Vetem nese do kishte ndonje interes te sajin dhe do te mbyllte syte perpara perfaqsise politike qe domperfaqsonte Shqiperine.

----------


## Seminarist

Tani apo Pastaj, perqendrohu ne teme! Apo nuk mundesh?

----------

